# there is nothing wrong or racist about being proud of being white !



## yidnar (Jul 19, 2019)

all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


----------



## yidnar (Jul 19, 2019)

i am proud that the white man 1st walked on the moon 50yrs ago on july 20th.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 19, 2019)

i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .


----------



## yidnar (Jul 19, 2019)

i am proud that the white man invented the telephone .


----------



## yidnar (Jul 19, 2019)

i am proud that a member of my race invented the locomotive .


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 19, 2019)

Haven't you heard? According to the liberal dumb ass Democrats you are racist JUST for being white. And if you mention anything about anything that just proves it.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 19, 2019)

i am proud that the white man built the 1st steam engine and steam powered ship .


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 19, 2019)

After years of enslaving blacks, democrats are now telling blacks democrats are their friends. 
Some blacks are buying it. lol


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 19, 2019)

yidnar said:


> i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .



Interesting how whites invented practically everything while non-whites invented practically nothing.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 19, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .
> ...


Proved a link if you claim he is wrong.......


----------



## yidnar (Jul 19, 2019)

i am proud that the motor cycle was invented by a white man.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 19, 2019)

i am proud the white man invented the electric light bulb and the telephone .


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

Are you proud that white men invented most sports or are you ashamed that black men are best in all of them?

Whites did not invent:

numerals
mathematics
religion
Christianity
irrigation
novels
paper
ink
dance
music
gunpowder
guns
bombs
the seismograph
the compass
CD players
MP3 players
calculators
lithium ion batteries
yoga
martial arts
silk
umbrellas
tea
noodles
shampoo
It is a pity that you think inventions are the only thing keeping you from being ashamed of being white. Are you even slightly educated? You don't realize that the colour of your skin has nothing to do with pride or shame?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 19, 2019)

I am grateful to Willis Carrier for inventing air conditioning.
 Thank you SO Much!


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 19, 2019)

yidnar said:


> All we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ..



Are people really exposing so much skin that they're ashamed of it? People are stark naked on the internet and they need to put their clothes back on.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm thankful that what people invented sunburn medication.

Okay, I don't know that to be true, I'm just guessing!


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

I am grateful to George W. Ferris for inventing the wheel.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 19, 2019)

yidnar said:


> i am proud that the white man built the 1st steam engine and steam powered ship .



Well I guess if you have nothing to be personally proud of, being proud of your races accomplishments might fill in....sort of.

(pathetic)


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 19, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> I am grateful to Geoge W. Ferris for inventing the wheel.


I'm grateful to Ferris Bueller for inventing the day off.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 19, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


Sorry man, the Nazis and nationalist and Suprematists high jacked your ideas. You’re gonna be associated with them if you keep pushing these ideas. Stick to pride in your heritage and country and you’ll be just fine


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 19, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .
> ...



Africans invented civilization.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


Yes, as long as he sticks to facts and not fiction but I bet-cha he's going to make some really crazy statements any minute now.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


I beg to differ, the middle east invented civilization, while Africa was still killing and enslaving each other.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


Nah, I think Egypt was first, closely followed by Aksum


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


 Egypt doesnt count as African, which I was referring to the races.  For some reason the blacks, of Africa have always preyed on other blacks(sounds like Chicago), mostly killing each other, and those who survive are put into slavery.  Still goes on today, why isnt that talked about by the Democrats? 


Middle East is known as the "Cradle of Civilization".


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


I always thought it was Irak. You know, Mesopotamia and the cradle of civilization and all of that.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jul 19, 2019)

Its not about how you feel about whatever race your from

Everyone should be proud of the way they were born as really there is nothing you can do about it

Its when other say derogatory things or commit hate crimes simply based on the color of your skin, your heritage, or even religion.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Egypt doesnt count as African, which I was referring to the races. ".


Egypt, which is entirely in Africa, is not African.

Are you related to AOC?


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Egypt doesnt count as African, which I was referring to the races.


The Nubians are the original inhabitants of that region and dey sho ain't white.



andaronjim said:


> For some reason the blacks, of Africa have always preyed on other blacks(sounds like Chicago), mostly killing each other


It is called tribalism and you see it everywhere in cities. Also, whites do it. Look at the American gangsters.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> ..... Everyone should be proud of the way they were born as really there is nothing you can do about it


WRONG. No one should be proud of the way they were born as really you don't have a choice in the matter.


Kilroy2 said:


> Its when other say derogatory things or commit hate crimes simply based on the color of your skin, your heritage, or even religion.


Probably.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 19, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Joseph Rosefield invented peanut butter!


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


Hat's off to Joseph Rosefield!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 19, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > ..... Everyone should be proud of the way they were born as really there is nothing you can do about it
> ...



When I was born, I came out walking and told the doctor he better not slap my ass if he knew what was good for him.

Then I had a smoke due to all the trauma I had just gone through.​


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

I am grateful to George Washington Carver (a black man) for inventing the peanut ... among several of his other inventions.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...


Ha!


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

I am grateful to *JimBowie1958* for inventing prenatal tobacco!


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Really then why are they still living in mud huts, squatting in mud holes and wiping their ass with their heel?


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 19, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> I am grateful to George Washington Carver (a black man) for inventing the peanut ... among several of his other inventions.


Did he really invent the peanut or just some uses for it?


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Africans invented civilization.
> ...


Who's "they"? Oh, you mean a portion of them who live primitively as the whites do in Skid Row, USA?


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > I am grateful to George Washington Carver (a black man) for inventing the peanut ... among several of his other inventions.
> ...


Just improvements of it:
_*"George Washington Carver, was an American agricultural scientist and inventor. He actively promoted alternative crops to cotton and methods to prevent soil depletion. While a professor at Tuskegee Institute, Carver developed techniques to improve soils depleted by repeated plantings of cotton".*_


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 19, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Egypt doesnt count as African, which I was referring to the races. ".
> ...


Egyptians are not black.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 19, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> Its when other say derogatory things or commit hate crimes simply based on the color of your skin, your heritage, or even religion.


Like hate crimes committed against whites?  Or does that count in your world?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 19, 2019)

yidnar said:


> ... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....... .




Do you think you have any association with something someone else accomplished (perhaps centuries ago) because of your skin tone? That's kinda stupid.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 19, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > ... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....... .
> ...


why not ???apparently whites today are being associated with white slave owners ..... thats the reason i started this thread ...we are being shamed and blamed by the left for every bad thing in the world !!! so i posted positive things whites have accomplished ...... things that help all peoples of all races .....whats wrong with that . i am also proud of Babbage the father of computers and Wozniak who invented the personal computer so people like you can post your left wing hatred.


----------



## wamose (Jul 19, 2019)

Come on man. I'm White and I'll do anything to make people love me. ( No, I'm not related to Beto). I just want the stupid people who decide who is good, to love me.  I hope that doesn't involve me making a scene in the ladies room.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 19, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .




I am extremely proud that I worked my ass off and earned a Ph.D. 

Some say I am arrogant about it, But I EARNED it through my effort. 

Being white is something I am ambivalent about. I will NEVER apologize for being white the way the Communists demand that I do, but my pride comes from what I have earned, not my skin color.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 19, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



And never were.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 19, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...




Because it's fucking stupid.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 19, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...




Have you ever owned slaves?


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Egyptians are not black.


That's like saying American Indians are not "red". Egypt was invaded by the Arabs just as the Americas were invaded by the whites. Nubians are black.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Bull shit.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 19, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I am extremely proud that I worked my ass off and earned a Ph.D.
> 
> Some say I am arrogant about it, But I EARNED it through my effort.
> 
> Being white is something I am ambivalent about. I will NEVER apologize for being white the way the Communists demand that I do, but my pride comes from what I have earned, not my skin color.


Bravo.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 19, 2019)

White people invented:

1. The car
2. The train
3. The airplane
4. The helicopter
5. The bicycle
6. The motorcycle

Yea......white people rule.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 19, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Are you proud that white men invented most sports or are you ashamed that black men are best in all of them?
> 
> Whites did not invent:
> 
> ...



Yep them abacuses are selling like hotcakes today.. Wouldn't have electronic calculators and computers without the abacus... Right Proud man??? 

Same with Christianity... Where ya get off with that one??  

If you're gonna copy lists -- at LEAST find one you've read and checked...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Egyptians are not black.
> ...


Nubia is not Egypt and they do not reside in Egypt proper Nubia is south of Egypt.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 20, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Yep them abacuses are selling like hotcakes today.. Wouldn't have electronic calculators and computers without the abacus... Right Proud man???


Calculators are based upon the abacus which, by the way, was still in use until just a few years ago ... while the west was still counting on their fingers.



flacaltenn said:


> Same with Christianity... Where ya get off with that one??


Use your head. Or don't if it's painful. Instead, realize that white people didn't invent everything as this thread is trying to make us believe and if you feel that anything on my list is incorrect then delete it from your mind without losing sight of the importance of this list in proving my point. Do you think you can manage to do that without getting a heart attack?


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 20, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


And where is American Indianland located? In a handful of reservations? What is now called North Africa was originally inhabited by blacks and Berbers. The Arab invasion changed all of that.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


Wrong Egypt was never black and the Civilizations of the Egyptians were NEVER black.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 20, 2019)

Hey black people invented the 3 color traffic light.

Go figure. Frank Blackmore, a white guy, invented the traffic circle a way to keep traffic moving.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 20, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Hey black people invented the 3 color traffic light.


And they did it without using black or white! And that, my dear friends, is why black people can never be guilty of racism!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Are you proud that white men invented most sports or are you ashamed that black men are best in all of them?
> 
> Whites did not invent:
> 
> ...


It was also a black person who did the following.

1.) invented the stoplight
2.) wrote The Three Musketeers
3.) created the first golf tee
4.) did the first open heart surgery 

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 20, 2019)

JOSweetHeart said:


> It was also a black person who did the following.
> 
> 1.) invented the stoplight
> 2.) wrote The Three Musketeers
> ...


Is that true?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > It was also a black person who did the following.
> ...


Who cares we are talking about what whites did.


----------



## Third Party (Jul 20, 2019)

I think the issue is when one race insults another race. Everyone can and should be proud of who they are. That's why black clergy say it is so important to have a father in the family to provide example and narrative. Like in "Roots". Whites seem to have more of that.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 20, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...


*FALSE.* We are talking about "shame" and "pride" and more specifically how (if at all) whites and non-wites stack up against one another.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> i am proud that the white man 1st walked on the moon 50yrs ago on july 20th.


I'm proud that any person walked on the mood 50 years ago.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 20, 2019)

This is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .



Can you tell me who told you, you shouldn't be proud to be white.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 20, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Really then why are they still living in mud huts, squatting in mud holes and wiping their ass with their heel?



I don't think you are up todate on whats going on in Africa.





As to mud huts, they are ahead of their time from the looks of new house styles Westerners are learning.

mud houses


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 20, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Egyptians are not black.


But they are African.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Egyptians are not black.
> ...





Egypt IS the Arabs.

The Middle East was invaded in the 4th century from Northern Africa. Prior to that the inhabitants were the Medes, Greeks, Persians, Hitites, et al.  All of these were WHITE. What we now call Arabs crossed when the great drought of the 4th century drove the Mediterranean back hundreds of miles and let them migrate. The Africans engaged in near total genocide of the indigenous peoples. Only the Persians really survived, by retreating back to Arya - Iran. 

Black people are from SUB-SAHARAN  Africa. That is, south of the Sahara desert.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



That you are abysmally ignorant is irrelevant.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> [
> Calculators are based upon the abacus which, by the way, was still in use until just a few years ago ... while the west was still counting on their fingers.



False. There is no relation to binary calculators and the abacus which is a 1:5 counting tool and can only count whole numbers. 



> Use your head. Or don't if it's painful. Instead, realize that white people didn't invent everything as this thread is trying to make us believe and if you feel that anything on my list is incorrect then delete it from your mind without losing sight of the importance of this list in proving my point. Do you think you can manage to do that without getting a heart attack?



Pretty much anything of significance invented past 700 AD was invented by white people. China invented many things and there was a lot of parallel development with Europe since the two intellectual centers were completely isolated from each other. The Arabs were recipients of Chinese/Oriental knowledge as they were on the trade routs coming out of the East. As pointed out earlier, Algebra was not discovered nor invented by the Arabs, merely learned from the Chinese. Because early Europeans had no contact with China, prior to Marco Polo, they credited the system to the Arabs, but that was wrong.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 20, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


You do....Most of the fraud whites will come back home when enough are attacked, maimed and killed. In fact, the ones who are attacked change their politics to common sense pretty quickly. We now live in a nation where if a person works hard, plays by the rules of civility and fairness while accomplishing, he has to apologize for it if he is white. I keep telling you the surveillance culture is the loss of our freedoms. And people who abuse it are diverse also.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > It was also a black person who did the following.
> ...



To an extent.

Dr. Daniel Hale was about 1/10th black, but due to the "one drop" idiocy of the democrats was discriminated against as a "Negro." He repaired a stab wound to the pericardium, which isn't really open heart surgery, but is widely used for "black pride" purposes. He was an accomplished surgeon in Chicago in the 19th century and served the black community there.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...



The NY Times, CNN, NBC, ABC, CBS - i.e. the shameful democrat party. The Marxist indoctrination centers of lower learning that are our universities.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 20, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Black people are from SUB-SAHARAN  Africa. That is, south of the Sahara desert.


*Today* they are.


----------



## RealDave (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> i am proud that the white man 1st walked on the moon 50yrs ago on july 20th.


So, are you proud that black people were basically denied the opportunity through decades of racism?


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 20, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ... There is no relation to binary calculators and the abacus which is a 1:5 counting tool and can only count whole numbers.





Uncensored2008 said:


> That you are abysmally ignorant is irrelevant.


At first, I assumed that you were ignorant through no fault of your own but I realize now that you are intentionally (and selectively) ignorant by choice ... which is a completely different thing. It's worse to resist knowledge than it is never to have been in its vicinity.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 20, 2019)

I think we should all be proud of being earthlings..... & just leave it at that.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Egypt doesn't count as Africa?      News to them.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .



I simply don't see the point of this. Just because I am descended from people from Europe and have light skin and blue eyes does not allow me to bootstrap on the accomplishments of people like the Wright Brothers or Albert Einstein or Jonas Salk or the men and women who produced the phenomenon of putting a human being on the moon. One has to gain one's importance based on one's own individual accomplishments.

These people who treat skin color, ethnicity, sex, religion, or any other personal characteristic as a competition are full of shit. They are trying to steal somebody else's thunder to make themselves feel important without actually accomplishing anything.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 20, 2019)

This whole idea of racial pride is childish and really disgusting. It’s the same with national pride. I am white and I am Swedish. So what? What do the successes and deeds of great white men of the world have to do with me? And what do the inventions of Swedes have to do with me? My country (run mostly by white people) is way and above the U.S. when it comes to Democracy and quality of life. Is that supposed to make me a better or more worthy person than some black man or an American? Stupid! Childish! 
 ... and get out of the sandbox.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 20, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


The propaganda has to end. Excuses have to be curtailed. For all of us. That ain't happening.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2019)

RealDave said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i am proud that the white man 1st walked on the moon 50yrs ago on july 20th.
> ...



So RealDunce, let's say that black people in America were denied opportunity in America, which of course isn't true. But if it were. what kept black people in Africa from going to the moon? Or building civilizations?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> This whole idea of racial pride is childish and really disgusting. It’s the same with national pride. I am white and I am Swedish. So what? What do the successes and deeds of great white men of the world have to do with me? And what do the inventions of Swedes have to do with me? My country (run mostly by white people) is way and above the U.S. when it comes to Democracy and quality of life. Is that supposed to make me a better or more worthy person than some black man or an American? Stupid! Childish!
> ... and get out of the sandbox.



I do admire the strides that you Swedes have made as a society. Your society is leading the way into the future. The U.S. is a backwards nation striving to go forward against those in our society who think that backwards is the way we should go. No progress, just party like it's 1875.

You Swedes provide a window on a winning future. I hope that the U.S. catches up with you.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Actually, there is a site in Turkey, Gobeklitepe, that is turning that understanding on its ear.  It wouldn't copy, but it is worth a minute to look at.  I believe that what should be said is, Mesopotamia is the oldest civilization _we know of_, but improved archaeology is literally and figuratively breaking ground every day.  I think they will eventually have to let go of their time honored beliefs of the "cradles" of civilization and accept that there have been many older than that.  No way a bunch of wandering, unorganized hunter gatherers without even the technology of pottery built that temple.  It seems to be an astronomical site.  These Neolithic peoples weren't what we assume.
Gobeklitepe - The World's First Temple near Sanliurfa, Turkey


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > It was also a black person who did the following.
> ...


It was talked about on the Family Matters TV show episode when Laura pushes for a black history class at her school.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jul 20, 2019)

The thread title is correct
Flop ass lib loons have tried to turn it into something bad.


----------



## edward37 (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> i am proud that the white man 1st walked on the moon 50yrs ago on july 20th.


I'm proud of the fact I can live with and get along with people of all colors    Only can't with white racists and lying scum like Trump


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 20, 2019)

Wow.  50 years since the first white racists landed on the moon.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 20, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


tell that to the democratic party .


----------



## yidnar (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Yep them abacuses are selling like hotcakes today.. Wouldn't have electronic calculators and computers without the abacus... Right Proud man???
> ...


show me on this thread where i said whites invented everything ....


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 20, 2019)

Not sure why we need to express "pride" over an immutable, random characteristic.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 20, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


is black pride stupid ??


----------



## yidnar (Jul 20, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...


looks pretty darned white to me .....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 20, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Not sure why we need to express "pride" over an immutable, random characteristic.





Apparently you don't sun tan   very well.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 20, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why we need to express "pride" over an immutable, random characteristic.
> ...


Hey, I'm half Hispanic, the sun loves me, brother.
.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



I'm asking you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Do you think you have any association with something someone else accomplished (perhaps centuries ago) because of your skin tone? That's kinda stupid.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 20, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


i you are proud to be black thats okay with me are you proud of being a faggot ....UnkaTom


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...





What are you talking about, fool?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


If it wasn't the first open heart surgery, it was the first open heart transplant.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The caption of that picture you share says the first successful open heart surgery. Not to sound condescending towards you or any black person, but successful may be what makes all the difference.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Calculators are based upon the abacus which, by the way, was still in use until just a few years ago ... while the west was still counting on their fingers.



Modern digital calculators are NOT "based on the abacus". All electronic computing is based on binary arithmetic and logical operations, NOT the "counting on your fingers" method. YES -- the abacus is based on "counting on your fingers".. Except it added memory and more fingers.. 

The mechanized calculator and slide rule EXPANDED the operations that can be done BEYOND the capabilities of the algorithm that works the abacus..  

.. If all our computing devices were based on the abacus, YOU would be carrying a bunch of beads on rails around..



GLASNOST said:


> Use your head. Or don't if it's painful. Instead, realize that white people didn't invent everything as this thread is trying to make us believe and if you feel that anything on my list is incorrect then delete it from your mind without losing sight of the importance of this list in proving my point. Do you think you can manage to do that without getting a heart attack?



How can you post stuff that's really indefensible?  Jesus and the apostles were Jews largely.. Did you not know that?  Now there are ancient black Jews.. But I doubt they were the ones fishing up in the Sea of Gallilee at the time...


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Show me where on this thread (or any other thread) that I said you spoke those words .....


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


You need glasses.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 20, 2019)

JOSweetHeart said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


If I remember correctly it was Dr. Barhardt from South Africa who did the first heart transplant.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 20, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> .....  Jesus and the apostles were Jews largely..


No doubt about it. 


flacaltenn said:


> Now there are ancient black Jews.. But I doubt they were the ones fishing up in the Sea of Gallilee at the time...


Perhaps you ought to read something about the Ethiopians and their claim to Jesus.


----------



## regent (Jul 20, 2019)

Being proud is one facet but if the pride creates feelings of superiority and inferiority, that might call for another look.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...




You have that backward


GLASNOST said:


> Are you proud that white men invented most sports or are you ashamed that black men are best in all of them?
> 
> Whites did not invent:
> 
> ...




No one invented numerals and math
both were discovered

if you launched yourself out into the cosmos and ran into an alien civilization the first thing you will have in common is MATH .math doesn't lie ...it also UNIVERSAL ...in more ways than one

Humans lie when they fiddle the numbers.

dance and music ...really UH boy ..you hate whites that much eh ?

the MP3 format wasnt that invented by a white guy?

no white no ****** mp3 players
see two can play that bullshit LIKE with gun powder

Good thing whiteS got a hold of gunpowder or wed still be launching bottle rockets at each other ...which we do anyway on the 4th

Most modern ammo uses a smokeless nitrocellulose anyway ...INVENTED BY A WHITE GUY


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> looks pretty darned white to me .....View attachment 270232


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2019)

jillian said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i am proud that a member of my race invented the locomotive .
> ...


Guess again!  A white guy invented Velcro.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


Of course, the flip side of that coin is, no one should be treated poorly because of their skin color, ethnicity, sex, religion, or any other characteristic.  But whites, and conservative blacks, are being systematically shamed into self-loathing.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 20, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Wow.  50 years since the first white racists landed on the moon.


_Misogynist_  white racists!


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 20, 2019)

OldLady said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...





OldLady said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Just WOW and thank you OldLady. I and my mother and my aunt got just as far as Ephesus, where we prayed side-by-side with Muslim faithful. You give me much food for thought. Thank you.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


post #56 on this thread .


----------



## yidnar (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


HA HA HA !!!! I STARTED THIS THREAD JUST TO WATCH COWARDLY SELF HATING WHITE LIBBS AND RACIST PEOPLE OF COLOR COME OUT OF THE WOODWORKS TO OBJECT !!!! THE SAME PEOPLE THAT HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH BLACK OR LATINO PRIDE !!!! I LOVE MAKING LIBERALS LOSE THEIR COOL !!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 20, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > .....  Jesus and the apostles were Jews largely..
> ...



I know about the Ethiopian Christians and there's hardly a country on the planet that has not been proselytized.. Are you "shook" by that news?

But do you know about black African tribes with torahs and synagogues that go back hundreds if not thousands of years?

NOVA Online | Lost Tribes of Israel | Tudor Parfitt's Remarkable Journey


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 20, 2019)

yidnar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...



In the end analysis, which race "invented" something makes hardly a difference.. Because science and technology just rides on the shoulders of previous inventors.. What matters is who carried that invention forward and perfected it and made it available to the masses.. 

Then you have idiotic claims that non-whites invented rice...   NO ONE INVENTED rice.. In fact, there are many species of wild rice in North America that has been consumed as far back as there were people in N. America.. 

It's all a giant meaningless clusterfuck with all kinds of crazies weighing in on "lists"... And I suppose -- that now includes me.. I'm feeling the shame...


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 21, 2019)

yidnar said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


So you are illiterate? Whoever it was who read post #56 out loud to you is an idiot.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 21, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> .... do you know about black African tribes with torahs and synagogues that go back hundreds if not thousands of years?


Yes. So the idea that Jesus might have been black should not be overlooked.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 21, 2019)

The laws of the U.S. for a time did not allow females to register their inventions in their own names, so we have no way of knowing what inventions were actually a product of the intellectual ability of women. Similarly, it is difficult to tell what inventions that are attributed to white males that actually were the products of the ingenuity of persons with roots in Africa who were held in captivity.There is a whole history of intellectual theft..

BTW: The custom before at least the 19th Century was that women could not write and be published under their own names.They had to write under assumed male names.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> The laws of the U.S. for a time did not allow females to register their inventions in their own names, so we have no way of knowing what inventions were actually a product of the intellectual ability of women. Similarly, it is difficult to tell what inventions that are attributed to white males that actually were the products of the ingenuity of persons with roots in Africa who were held in captivity.There is a whole history of intellectual theft..
> 
> BTW: The custom before at least the 19th Century was that women could not write and be published under their own names.They had to write under assumed male names.



Men are both smarter and dumber than women. IOW when they're dumber they seem to be REALLY dumb but when they're smarter, they're genius level. Which is why the breakthroughs typically come from men. Scientific, for example. The great symphonies, as another example. 

Women's intelligence seems to hang out more in the middle, statistically speaking.

Men are both dumber and smarter than women


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 21, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The laws of the U.S. for a time did not allow females to register their inventions in their own names, so we have no way of knowing what inventions were actually a product of the intellectual ability of women. Similarly, it is difficult to tell what inventions that are attributed to white males that actually were the products of the ingenuity of persons with roots in Africa who were held in captivity.There is a whole history of intellectual theft..
> ...


Why are you making intellectual creativity a competition between the sexes? As heterosexuals, women and men partner to create and raise children together. 

But what else? Why do you push for a competition that does not need to exist? With heterosexuals, we share the same bed and we share our bodies with each other. If you read my post, what I was saying is that there were men who took credit, under the then-existent law, for the intellectual work of the women who shared their beds. Do you defend this?

How about an alternative: "I am so proud of my wife/husband for coming up with this fantastic accomplishment and I love him/her very much." "Stand by your man" should be amended to include "stand by your woman." I am inspired that Kamela Harris' husband is standing up for her like a man should.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 21, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


It must be the 50% divorce rate, the high percentage of single parents, the high illigitimate child rate and the 50% male millennials that say ph uk that, I ain't marrying that chitt!....But you are right...strong women. Excuse me, time to buy another Asian designed and made high tech product....yeah, strong women....like that..


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jul 21, 2019)

yidnar said:


> i am proud that the white man 1st walked on the moon 50yrs ago on july 20th.



Are you proud to be a white idiot? 

That you racist would feel the need to denigrate other demographics to feel “proud”  about your...... “caucasian-ist” shows a deep insecurity and several levels of stupidity that has griped your fucked up party and president.


----------



## August West (Jul 21, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


I`m left and I`m white and I never heard or said any of those things you lying little shit stain. On the other hand, you really are an embarrassment to the white race.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 21, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I don't have any idea of what you are trying to say. My father was married to my mother in a Catholic church the day after Christmas during WWII and he kept to his vows even upon her death after 52 years of marriage. When he read some personal ads in a local magazine of "married white males (MWM) (BSF),  etc. he expressed disgust. When I asked him about the rate of divorce, his response was that people nowadays do not mean what they say.  He took vows and he meant them. When he died, I was brought his wedding ring, which I proudly placed back upon his finger because he earned it and he is buried with it. 

The first thing that we need to go back to is meaning what you say and not swearing oaths that you don't mean.

I miss my Father. I man who stood up tall.


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2019)

According to Liberals in general and Democrats in particular Whites are evil because hundreds of years ago they enslaved Neggras, that are now the core voting block of the filthy Democrat Party.

Whites are also evil because they want to keep Central America and Mexico from exporting their poverty to the US, which also provides voters for the filthy Democrat Party.


----------



## DOTR (Jul 21, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Are you proud that white men invented most sports or are you ashamed that black men are best in all of them?
> 
> Whites did not invent:
> 
> ...



Noodles? Lol. White men ate them on the way to the moon. Thanks.


----------



## DOTR (Jul 21, 2019)

Flash said:


> According to Liberals in general and Democrats in particular Whites are evil because hundreds of years ago they enslaved Neggras, that are now the core voting block of the filthy Democrat Party.
> 
> Whites are also evil because they want to keep Central America and Mexico from exporting their poverty to the US, which also provides voters for the filthy Democrat Party.



You need to look deeper.


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2019)

DOTR said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > According to Liberals in general and Democrats in particular Whites are evil because hundreds of years ago they enslaved Neggras, that are now the core voting block of the filthy Democrat Party.
> ...




You are correct but I just mentioned the most blatant one.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 21, 2019)

Flash said:


> According to Liberals in general and Democrats in particular Whites are evil because hundreds of years ago they enslaved Neggras, that are now the core voting block of the filthy Democrat Party.
> 
> Whites are also evil because they want to keep Central America and Mexico from exporting their poverty to the US, which also provides voters for the filthy Democrat Party.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > According to Liberals in general and Democrats in particular Whites are evil because hundreds of years ago they enslaved Neggras, that are now the core voting block of the filthy Democrat Party.
> ...




Moon Bat racism is not a joke.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Of course I was talking about just statistics. That has nothing to say about individual couples. Hubby and I will celebrate 25 years next month...happily married....tell us how long you've been married and then we'll take marital advice. I think that's fair.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 21, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



What "marital advice"? I was talking about men and women (heterosexual persons) standing up together and having each other's back (since you hate LGBTs doing the same thing). I don't care about your marital life. You two do what you wish. I am talking about the concepts of loyalty and commitment. 

I am thinking about the famous letters that Abigail Adams wrote to her husband John, in which she admonished him to "remember the ladies," but he wed her, f*cked her,  and then dismissed her presence in his life and went on with what he wanted without even a nod to her. These two were physically joined, and supposedly spiritually as well. Yet he abandoned her and who she was.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 21, 2019)

Who invented what isn't the main issue, even though white are responsible for the majority of inventions on the planet.

The main issue is getting our country back. We have Hispanics invading from the south, we have more Muslims than ever trying to get over here, Asians are abusing the work visa process to have anchor babies, and we still have the Jews who love Israel more than America.

You libs are clueless on what it will take to make America great again.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jul 21, 2019)

Being white is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 21, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> What "marital advice"? I was talking about men and women (heterosexual persons) standing up together and having each other's back (since you hate LGBTs doing the same thing). I don't care about your marital life. You two do what you wish. I am talking about the concepts of loyalty and commitment.
> 
> I am thinking about the famous letters that Abigail Adams wrote to her husband John, in which she admonished him to "remember the ladies," but he wed her, f*cked her, and then dismissed her presence in his life and went on with what he wanted without even a nod to her. These two were physically joined, and supposedly spiritually as well. Yet he abandoned her and who she was.


What the fuck is your mental problem? Talked about a fucked up perspective on life! The Ageless Love Story of John and Abigail Adams - New England Historical Society

Who treated you like crap and flipped your head around? Your father? Your husband (assuming you could be wed)?


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 21, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Who invented what isn't the main issue, even though white are responsible for the majority of inventions on the planet.
> 
> *The main issue is getting our country back. We have Hispanics invading from the south, we have more Muslims than ever trying to get over here, Asians are abusing the work visa process to have anchor babies, and we still have the Jews who love Israel more than America.*
> 
> .......


And you have whites invading from every corner for the past 200 years or so. Your cry ought to be "*The main issue is for the Indians to get their country back". The country is not yours, Bonzo. *


----------



## yidnar (Jul 21, 2019)

August West said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


I DID IT AGAIN !!!


----------



## yidnar (Jul 21, 2019)

yidnar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 21, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > What "marital advice"? I was talking about men and women (heterosexual persons) standing up together and having each other's back (since you hate LGBTs doing the same thing). I don't care about your marital life. You two do what you wish. I am talking about the concepts of loyalty and commitment.
> ...



So why did he screw her over when he went away to do his "important" work and left her to manage the farm? He failed his life partner, his love partner, and his bed partner instead of looking out for her interests. Any suggestions?

You are disgusting to bring up my family. My father was a prime example of loyalty and commitment to marriage and family. It was an honor for me to care for him in his old age, and see that he was buried with his wedding ring firmly on his finger, as he would carry me back to bed after a nightmare brought me to sleep between my parents and taught me to be skepical. Don't believe all that you hear, mean what you say, question, doubt, read, learn, seek for yourself, whatever house of worship you want to visit, I will drive you. I was raised by a GIANT of a man.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 21, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Wow! Quotes of John Wayne!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





?????????


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 21, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> So why did he screw her over when he went away to do his "important" work and left her to manage the farm? He failed his life partner, his love partner, and his bed partner instead of looking out for her interests. Any suggestions?


Yes. Read the unbiased citation of history I posted before you go around making John Adams out to be Drew Peterson. Grow up. 



> You are disgusting to bring up my family. My father was a prime example of loyalty and commitment to marriage and family. It was an honor for me to care for him in his old age, and see that he was buried with his wedding ring firmly on his finger, as he would carry me back to bed after a nightmare brought me to sleep between my parents and taught me to be skepical. Don't believe all that you hear, mean what you say, question, doubt, read, learn, seek for yourself, whatever house of worship you want to visit, I will drive you. I was raised by a GIANT of a man.


Oh, you don't like someone smearing someone else's character based on sheer suspicion or the scantest of evidence?
The way you attacked John Adams I thought you did.  Now you know how it feels. 
I'm sure your father was great just as I am sure of John Adams. Do some research like I did.


----------



## BWK (Jul 21, 2019)

yidnar said:


> i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .


I'm not. The air we breath is poisoned because of it.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 21, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > So why did he screw her over when he went away to do his "important" work and left her to manage the farm? He failed his life partner, his love partner, and his bed partner instead of looking out for her interests. Any suggestions?
> ...



How did John act at the request of Abigail, his love? Give me one thing that shows that when he traveled to his meetings he championed Abigail and her thoughts. It is obvious that the "founding fathers" turned their backs on their supposed loved ones.  History shows that many, and maybe most, men let their women down.

Female Americans were not allowed to vote for their representatives in government until 1920, regardless of the claim that the legitimacy of government depends on the consent of the governed. Britain shares a similar shameful history. Love, Loyalty, Commitment.."I've got your back." "When you go through physical suffering to deliver our baby into the world, I'm there to ease your pain and comfort you."


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 21, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> How did John act at the request of Abigail, his love? Give me one thing that shows that when he traveled to his meetings he championed Abigail and her thoughts. It is obvious that the "founding fathers" turned their backs on their supposed loved ones. History shows that many, and maybe most, men let their women down.
> 
> Female Americans were not allowed to vote for their representatives in government until 1920, regardless of the claim that the legitimacy of government depends on the consent of the governed. Britain shares a similar shameful history. Love, Loyalty, Commitment.."I've got your back." "When you go through physical suffering to deliver our baby into the world, I'm there to ease your pain and comfort you."


I would babysit our three little children while my wife was out with her "one true love". Needless to say that marriage
did not last long under these circumstnaces . Don't tell me about men letting their women down. It's not all a one way street.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 22, 2019)

BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .
> ...


well you should set an example and walk and ride a bicycle every where you go .


----------



## yidnar (Jul 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > How did John act at the request of Abigail, his love? Give me one thing that shows that when he traveled to his meetings he championed Abigail and her thoughts. It is obvious that the "founding fathers" turned their backs on their supposed loved ones. History shows that many, and maybe most, men let their women down.
> ...





Lysistrata said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Jul 22, 2019)

yidnar said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


A bicycle isn't going to keep the air from being polluted when planes and automobiles are still using fuel.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > How did John act at the request of Abigail, his love? Give me one thing that shows that when he traveled to his meetings he championed Abigail and her thoughts. It is obvious that the "founding fathers" turned their backs on their supposed loved ones. History shows that many, and maybe most, men let their women down.
> ...



I'm trying to say that it is a two-way street. If you were caring for your own children, it's not "babysitting." It's called "parenting."


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 22, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .



I got some sun this weekend and cried that my milky whiteness was now slightly tanned.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > So why did he screw her over when he went away to do his "important" work and left her to manage the farm? He failed his life partner, his love partner, and his bed partner instead of looking out for her interests. Any suggestions?
> ...


Why did Adams abandon his partner rather than representing her interests?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> I'm trying to say that it is a two-way street. If you were caring for your own children, it's not "babysitting." It's called "parenting."


I'm saying when mommy is out screwing her boy friend, who she married and then divorced less than a year later, it's called baby sitting.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Historical illiteracy and block-headed presentism can lead to unfortunate displays of ignorance. John Adams was one of the most fawning, romantic presidents in US history.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to say that it is a two-way street. If you were caring for your own children, it's not "babysitting." It's called "parenting."
> ...



You can't "babysit" your own children.If the situation was so bad, you would take YOUR children away to make sure that they were shielded, wouldn't you, being the only parent present. You talk as if these kids were not yours.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Historical illiteracy and block-headed presentism can lead to unfortunate displays of ignorance. John Adams was one of the most fawning, romantic presidents in US history.


But he didn't get American women the voting franchise in 1797, which I am 
guessing is why he was considered a failure and a bum by certain people who live in a bubble of unreality and absurd expectations. He's considered a disappointing failure because he could not move the entire nation 123 years into the future and gain women the right to vote....as if it was all up to him alone on his say.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Could be, but why did he abandon Abigail's interests? Why did he fail her?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> You can't "babysit" your own children.If the situation was so bad, you would take YOUR children away to make sure that they were shielded, wouldn't you, being the only parent present. You talk as if these kids were not yours.


I can't explain all the many circumstances and events during the worst time of my life to you nor do you deserve an explanation of why I choose the words I choose. 
Usually  when one or both parents are off frolicking a babysitter is called in. If you don't like my verbiage that's just too bad. I owe you nothing! Less than nothing, actually.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Could be, but why did he abandon Abigail's interests? Why did he fail her?


Fail her by not being able to advance America's frame of mind 123 years into the future? Start a thread. Maybe someone who cares will pitch in some answers.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Historical illiteracy and block-headed presentism can lead to unfortunate displays of ignorance. John Adams was one of the most fawning, romantic presidents in US history.
> ...



What "entire nation"? The population has always been approximately half and half. What speech did he make on behalf of the political rights of the female half of the population? Did any man stand up for the rights of their mothers, wives, daughters? Men have always claimed to represent the women in their families but did nothing in reality. For years in the U.S., a man was allowed to steal his wife's property. There's nothing like a little theft among lovers.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 22, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .



People from India, for example, are definitely of the Caucasian race, although I would not call them "white" on the basis of skin color.

Go back in your family tree to ancient Norse druids, the old Wiccan religion, the ancient runes of the elder futhark, etc., etc.

People can't even be proud of stuff like that without trashing it and hating on a bunch of other people without cause.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> What "entire nation"? The population has always been approximately half and half. What speech did he make on behalf of the political rights of the female half of the population? Did any man stand up for the rights of their mothers, wives, daughters? Men have always claimed to represent the women in their families but did nothing in reality. For years in the U.S., a man was allowed to steal his wife's property. There's nothing like a little theft among lovers.


This is an argument I don't want to have, and won't have, but let me say briefly you assume every female in America wanted the vote.Truthfully it was a radical position to many women (just like far from every woman wants access to 
unfettered abortions). I'm sure in 1797 the idea was even more radical and on the fringe. 
Good day to you, madame.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > What "entire nation"? The population has always been approximately half and half. What speech did he make on behalf of the political rights of the female half of the population? Did any man stand up for the rights of their mothers, wives, daughters? Men have always claimed to represent the women in their families but did nothing in reality. For years in the U.S., a man was allowed to steal his wife's property. There's nothing like a little theft among lovers.
> ...


The vote should have been there for every person who wished to exercise the franchise. Women who chose to vote were arrested. As for your comment about abortion (I don't know what an "unfettered abortion" is), the same applies. The concept is that a choice is available, and an individual choses what she wishes to do. One does not have to vote or have an abortion, but all options are open. It's about freedom and democracy.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> The vote should have been there for every person who wished to exercise the franchise. Women who chose to vote were arrested. As for your comment about abortion (I don't know what an "unfettered abortion" is), the same applies. The concept is that a choice is available, and an individual choses what she wishes to do. One does not have to vote or have an abortion, but all options are open. It's about freedom and democracy.


Be careful you don't wind up "shoulding" all over yourself. Life doesn't run based on what you think _should_ happen.
My marriage never _should_ have been ruined by the actions of a mentally unstable person. I don't live in that world
where I waste time on what ifs.

And an unfettered abortion is one that isn't bound by any abortion law so if you want to abort thirty minutes before delivery then that's what you do. Once again, good day to you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




He didn’t, you idiot.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 23, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The vote should have been there for every person who wished to exercise the franchise. Women who chose to vote were arrested. As for your comment about abortion (I don't know what an "unfettered abortion" is), the same applies. The concept is that a choice is available, and an individual choses what she wishes to do. One does not have to vote or have an abortion, but all options are open. It's about freedom and democracy.
> ...



Given the ridiculousness of all of these extremist abortion laws, like forcing people to undergo unnecessary and intrusive physical examinations, to attend sectarian religious "counseling," forcing doctors to tell their patients about some politicians' philosophical conclusions as if they were fact, etc.,the woman must remain the ultimate decision-maker, not some know-nothing, wacko politicians. Nobody chooses to abort minutes before delivery. This is an incredible bit of nonsense.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 23, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


If I'm the "idiot" here, point me to any evidence that he brought any matter concerning women and their political rights up to his colleagues and was unsuccessful.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 23, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Given the ridiculousness of all of these extremist abortion laws, like forcing people to undergo unnecessary and intrusive physical examinations, to attend sectarian religious "counseling," forcing doctors to tell their patients about some politicians' philosophical conclusions as if they were fact, etc.,the woman must remain the ultimate decision-maker, not some know-nothing, wacko politicians. Nobody chooses to abort minutes before delivery. This is an incredible bit of nonsense.


Not looking for a debate. You asked for an example of unfettered abortion and I gave it to you.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 23, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .




The thing about being proud of your skin color...regardless of color....is it is stupid....and dumb.   Skin color has nothing to do with intelligence, personality, character, whether you are a hard worker, bad worker, kind, cruel......so any emphasis on skin color is really F*****g stupid.   And this is why the democrat party embraces skin color....it is easy to use to gain power.......


----------



## yidnar (Jul 23, 2019)

2aguy said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


yep !!!! and its even worse when people are held responsible for the sins of the past because of their skin color .


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 23, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




You really are the idiot here. Why didn't he invent the airplane, write computer code, or champion gay marriage? You are an imbecile.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 23, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


There is nothing wrong with being racist.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 23, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> You really are the idiot here. Why didn't he invent the airplane, write computer code, or champion gay marriage? You are an imbecile.


Blaming John Adams because women did not get the vote during his presidency is like blaming Barack Obama because meat eating was not outlawed during his regime.
Or reparations were not made law of the land. It is absolutely insanely unreasonable to think any president could
move an entire nation into a direction it doesn't want to go, or isn't ready to go, decades ahead of it's time.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 23, 2019)

*You white people are beyond pathetic and ridiculous....nobody and I mean nobody gives a rats fuck about you and this need to be proud of your race. You can march, rally, do what ever the fuck is necessary to show yourselves how proud you are to be white...and truth be told, you do have reason to be proud. You've had the red carpet treatment since the beginning of time and have been unstoppable in your pursuit to riches...so pat yourselves on the back and be proud......BUT YOU WHAT YOU TEND TO DO WITH THIS PROUDNESS, IS PLACE YOUR FOOT on the necks of others. Your proud Klan rallies, often end with violence and people hurt, your need to be isolated from everyone, often ends in discriminating against other, your need to have financial superiority, excludes others from making a living, your need to own this country, excludes others....so be proud, show your ass, but damit, get your foot off our necks and have at it.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 23, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .
> ...


*Truth be told, everything that is wrong with man kind, can be traced directly at the feet of white people. That is something to be proud of, if your monstrously evil*


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 23, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> After years of enslaving blacks, democrats are now telling blacks democrats are their friends.
> Some blacks are buying it. lol


*If you look at liberal policies...you'd find their contributions to the life we have in this country to be quite impressive. From a 40 hour work week to clean air for breathing...the list is endless and your too stupid to continue*


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 23, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Haven't you heard? According to the liberal dumb ass Democrats you are racist JUST for being white. And if you mention anything about anything that just proves it.


*yeah, just ask members of black lives matter, Nation of Islam, NAACP, Urban League, any group celebrating their culture  ....how you white mf's rip it apart and call them unAmerican. Anybody proclaiming love for their race who isn't white....you bastards go after them and attack. So shut the fuck up and join the party, beyatches!!*


----------



## yidnar (Jul 23, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > After years of enslaving blacks, democrats are now telling blacks democrats are their friends.
> ...


Trump has done more for the black community than Obama did.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 23, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't you heard? According to the liberal dumb ass Democrats you are racist JUST for being white. And if you mention anything about anything that just proves it.
> ...


any whites that celebrate their culture you libbs call racist !


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 23, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> If you look at liberal policies...you'd find their contributions to the life we have in this country to be quite impressive. From a 40 hour work week to clean air for breathing...the list is endless and your too stupid to continue


And your (you're) too stupid to spell simple words correctly. Liberals were very useful in their day but they long ago exceeded their expiration date.
And the democrat party was absorbed by radical socialist factions beginning officially at the 1968 Democrat presidential convention. It was a political coup.

Little by little over time reasonable and moderate democrat voices have been eliminated and excluded until today we have a party that is anti American and has anti democratic values.

John Kennedy or Henry Jackson would be considered fascist neo cons. The last survivor, Joe Lieberman, was run out of the party by Ned Lamont and the leftist Daily Kos frothing rabble.

I was a democrat at one time, as was my father. Because they were the party of workers. Republicans were the party of the boss. That's the only political advice my parents ever gave me.

Don't talk about all the great things old timey liberals gave us. It only underlines the sick shell of a party the democrats are today.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 23, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


*There yall go again, always blaming people of color....how the fuck is it our fault, Trump and his supporters who are hated by half the fuckin planet, happen to be creamy white vomit eaters?*


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 23, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at liberal policies...you'd find their contributions to the life we have in this country to be quite impressive. From a 40 hour work week to clean air for breathing...the list is endless and your too stupid to continue
> ...


*Listen, up until Trump made bitches out of party members, all you idiots use to do was talk about Reagan. Talk about old timey shit, you mf's reeeekkked of it then and you reeeekkkk of it today. Does bring back coal mines ring a fuckin bell? I challenge you to name one thing Trump has done for this nation, other than raising twitter stock that has helped anybody but the rich. You do know that Hillary won the popular vote for a reason, yes? I agree with you on some levels, democrats are lost. Their umbrella of ideas are either too extreme or not aggressive enough. But the one thing about our party prouds itself on, we don't have a one voice bss, we are not bitches and slave to a clown, idiot corrupt leader who could give a fuck about us or this country. Trillion dollar plus deficit looming, soy bean farmers will never recoup China's business again and the rich are getting richer and the poor still poor. If Trump is helping your bottom line, stay with the clown, the circus is closed down*


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 23, 2019)

yidnar said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



*Boo fuck hoo, if white people never utter another fuckin word, nobody would miss ya*


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 23, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...



Lol....s0n....every post you've ever made screams, "*It sucks not being white!'*

**


----------



## DOTR (Jul 23, 2019)

Flash said:


> You are correct but I just mentioned the most blatant one.



  This is a war between barbarians and civilization. And whites represent civilization. It isnt because of slavery...all peoples held slaves. But not all peoples developed higher civilization.
  And in this spiritual battle the left is enthralled with evil and dedicated to attacking civilization and created order. They set wives against husbands, mothers to murdering their children, men marrying men, citizens killing cops, nations opening borders and surrendering, quickie divorces and a hatred for the people who gave them the right to freely express their hatred.


----------



## DOTR (Jul 23, 2019)

joaquinmiller said:


> Being white is quite an accomplishment.



Being white seems to lead to accomplishments.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 23, 2019)

DOTR said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Being white is quite an accomplishment.
> ...



Could you imagine this country without whites? Place would be Batswana West.....lol....think of that for a moment.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 23, 2019)

Flash said:


> According to Liberals in general and Democrats in particular Whites are evil because hundreds of years ago they enslaved Neggras, that are now the core voting block of the filthy Democrat Party.
> 
> Whites are also evil because they want to keep Central America and Mexico from exporting their poverty to the US, which also provides voters for the filthy Democrat Party.


All the white people I know have never enslaved any neggras.  To my knowledge, none of my ancestors enslaved any neggras.  Therein lies the fallacy pedaled by liberals and dems that all white people today should be castigated for something done hundreds of years ago by a very few people.  Don't even mention that some slave owners were neggras themselves, or that many indentured servants enslaved by their contracts were white.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 23, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



They're African  aren't they. More African than you.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 23, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You apparently cannot understand that he _was_ representing her interests by doing the job he did.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 23, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Misandrist much?


----------



## DOTR (Jul 23, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



You dont need to imagine countries without whites. They exist in reality.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 23, 2019)

Says the ignorant racist. Your (sic) monstrously stupid and ignorant. Try living a single day without white science, technology, medicine, etc. 

I never get into these threads where white advancements are held up as mark of superiority but you make it impossible not to. Go hack a Hutu tribesman to death with your machete. Go cure yourself of malaria, diarrhea, TB, measles, syphilis or any of the common diseases that wrack Africa. 

Try drinking your filthy water. You wouldn't be here without the evil white man tapping away at your little keyboard spreading your hate around. You are a malignant cancer.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 23, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to say that it is a two-way street. If you were caring for your own children, it's not "babysitting." It's called "parenting."
> ...


Did this wife of yours "babysit" your children? There are plenty of men, who are husbands and fathers, go off playing around socially and in bedrooms and their wives are left to "babysit." What does the word "babysit" mean? Parents must raise their children. Anyone who strays from the nest and leaves the other parent alone to look after the children that the two of them have produced together through the act of sexual intercourse is scum.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jul 23, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Did this wife of yours "babysit" your children? There are plenty of men, who are husbands and fathers, go off playing around socially and in bedrooms and their wives are left to "babysit." What does the word "babysit" mean? Parents must raise their children.


You have much misplaced anger.
Surely you have something better to do than to fixate and obsess over my choice of words. 
Yes, plenty of men who are out with bedroom partners while their wives are home "babysitting". I don't condone it or approve in the least. 




> Anyone who strays from the nest and leaves the other parent alone to look after the children that the two of them have produced together through the act of sexual intercourse is scum.


We're in clear agreement there, at least.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 23, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > According to Liberals in general and Democrats in particular Whites are evil because hundreds of years ago they enslaved Neggras, that are now the core voting block of the filthy Democrat Party.
> ...


What are "neggras"? Is this like "white" or "Polish"? Explain please.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 23, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


If you cannot figure it out, you'll have to satisfy your curiosity about neggras by asking Flash.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 23, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


But you assert that you know who "neggras" are? what is a "richard spencer"?  A "donald trump", a "mike pence"? Some slut running around in Charlottesville with a tiki torch chanting "Jews will not replace us"? What is this shit about? it is over time that you people explained what you are all about. Come forth.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 23, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Are you proud that white men invented most sports or are you ashamed that black men are best in all of them?
> 
> Whites did not invent:
> 
> ...



Isn’t Christianity a religion?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 23, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Are you proud that white men invented most sports or are you ashamed that black men are best in all of them?
> ...



Christianity can be a great religion. But not these people currently in the U.S., so many like franklin graham and "focus on the family" who wish to drag it down and prostitute it.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 23, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Christianity can be a great religion. But not these people currently in the U.S., so many like franklin graham and "focus on the family" who wish to drag it down and prostitute it.



Franklin Graham is a fine Christian who is working with Trump to get our country back.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 23, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Christianity can be a great religion. But not these people currently in the U.S., so many like franklin graham and "focus on the family" who wish to drag it down and prostitute it.
> ...



frankie graham is a prostitute. He's trash and no Christian.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 23, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Isn’t Christianity a religion?


It is a superstition with guidelines that differ from the guidelines of other superstitions.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 23, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Christianity can be a great religion......


All religions CAN be great if they focus on life and not on hate, revenge and superstition.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 23, 2019)

I find it absurd to be proud of your own race.  It has nothing to do with your accomplishment.  Whether you are white, brown black or yellow, you are what you are.  Pride is doing something that you have accomplished and you are satisfied with the results.

You can be proud of finishing school, getting degrees and a perfect driving record, but not fo being white, black or purple.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

Jackson said:


> I find it absurd to be proud of your own race.  It has nothing to do with your accomplishment.  Whether you are white, brown black or yellow, you are what you are.  Pride is doing something that you have accomplished and you are satisfied with the results.
> 
> You can be proud of finishing school, getting degrees and a perfect driving record, but not fo being white, black or purple.


Exactly.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 24, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .



I am proud that I am not like you.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 24, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


Why should we list the things CAUCASIANS have done and ignore the accomplishments of others?  That's inherently wrong and dividing our nation.

Let's list the accomplishments AMERICANS have provided to this nation.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 24, 2019)

it is absurd to say that one is "proud" to be of a "race," "creed," "gender," "ethnicity," "sexual orientation." All anyone can say is that is that one has lived his or her life honorably and has lived up to the promises made to others and oaths sworn.

All anyone can say on their their deathbed is that s/he has done their best and goes home a winner.


----------



## satrebil (Jul 24, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> it is absurd to say that one is "proud" to be of a "race," "creed," "gender," "ethnicity," "sexual orientation."



Cool. Tell your leftist friends.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 24, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Which "you people" are you referencing?  Look in the mirror.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 24, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I know what I look like in a mirror. I see an American. What are you talking about? Are you an American?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 24, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Nah, I'm a Martian...illegally residing in the US.  I'm pretty sure I'm not one of the "you people" you reference.  But you are apparently incapable of detailing "you people", so maybe I am.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 24, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .



100% correct.

I enjoy my “white privilege”, because my white ancestors built Western civilization.  I’m supposed to feel bad because blacks never built anything to leave behind for their descendants? 

In fact, all these blacks are enjoying the same “white privilege” as the rest of us.  They get the same education, and employment opportunities, speak our language and live a Western lifestyle.  Yet they almost all complain about it.  Don’t see any of them learning to speak African languages or going back there to work and live there.  They would rather live in a white culture.  If blacks were really proud to be African, they would move there.  Instead, they are proud to be pretend whites.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

theHawk said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


You know almost nothing at all.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 24, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Prove me wrong.  Otherwise you sound silly.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

theHawk said:


> I enjoy my “white privilege”, because my white ancestors built Western civilization.  I’m supposed to feel bad because blacks never built anything to leave behind for their descendants?
> 
> In fact, all these blacks are enjoying the same “white privilege” as the rest of us.  They get the same education, and employment opportunities, speak our language and live a Western lifestyle.  Yet they almost all complain about it.  Don’t see any of them learning to speak African languages or going back there to work and live there.  They would rather live in a white culture.  If blacks were really proud to be African, they would move there.  Instead, they are proud to be pretend whites.





GLASNOST said:


> You know almost nothing at all.





theHawk said:


> *Prove me wrong.  Otherwise you sound silly*.


*** I was hoping you'd say that. Let's begin :



theHawk said:


> Don’t see any of them learning to speak African languages


*** Many black Americans enrol in African language classes anywhere they are offered in schools and universities.


theHawk said:


> or going back there to work and live there.


*** 1. Virtually every black American who joins the Peace Corps volunteers for Africa. They are taught the local language and the customs before they leave.

*** 2. *Liberia* is a sort of black zionist nation in West Africa made up of volunteer black Americans who chose to return when the American slaves were freed.


theHawk said:


> If blacks were really proud to be African, they would move there.


*** There are many black Ameican citizens residing permanently all over Africa.

** *Any further questions?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 24, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Isn’t Christianity a religion?
> ...



Except you wrote religion and Christianity. Oh you’re trying to be the smart one? You failed.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 24, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 24, 2019)

satrebil said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > it is absurd to say that one is "proud" to be of a "race," "creed," "gender," "ethnicity," "sexual orientation."
> ...


Im gonna borrow that


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 24, 2019)

So you leftists are now on record as being against nationalism.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jul 24, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .




more HATE and SWITCH from the right.

You are correct.  There is nothing wrong with being proud of being white.

But THAT is NOT the issue.

What we have going on is actual WHITE SUPREMACISTS who believe THEY are SUPERIOR to everyone else and who want TOTAL CONTROL of the government and system of laws.


These PROUD white boys you are not ashamed of enjoy discussing denying rights to others, deporting their enemies, and gosh darn it, just lynchng and shooting some of them just for the fun of it.

So fuk you and your proud white boy fascist nazi murderous cult.

want to know who is REALLY proud?


me.

I'm white
I'm agnostic/atheist
_I get along with everyone
and I am not a white racist piece of nazi crap
_


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I don't recall what post of mine you're are referring. If it's important you can give me the post number and I will gladly respond.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 24, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



The one where I asked is Christianity a religion you dummy. That post? LOL.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So you cannot or refuse to motivate your gripe. Where is the post number and what was the context?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 24, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



You had a list of inventions not invented by white people and listed “religion” and “Christianity”. I asked  you if Christianity was a religion since you basically stated the same thing twice. Man you’re dumb.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You had a list of inventions not invented by white people and listed “religion” and “Christianity”.


Yes, that's true.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> I asked  you if Christianity was a religion ...


That's right, you did.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> ... since you basically stated the same thing twice.


I don't understand what you are trying to say with that sentence. Can you take your thumb out of your butt hole so you can speak clearly, please?


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Man you’re dumb.


Why? Because ........  I _"basically stated the same thing twice"_? What exactly did I _"basically"_ state twice? If you speak another language better than English maybe we can try that one instead.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 24, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > You had a list of inventions not invented by white people and listed “religion” and “Christianity”.
> ...



LMAO you’re so dumb. It would be like me saying they didn’t invent footwear and sneakers. Sneakers are a form of footwear. Dummy.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


No, that's not right. Your way of thinking would be saying that you can get credit for inventing walking but you won't get any extra credit later if you also invent running. Who's the dummy now?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 24, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



Correct. If you invent walking then running is basically walking very fast. LOL. You're still the dummy.


----------



## RealDave (Jul 24, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


  Be proud all you want.  But  when you let Prpuid turn into superior, then you are a fool.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 24, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy my “white privilege”, because my white ancestors built Western civilization.  I’m supposed to feel bad because blacks never built anything to leave behind for their descendants?
> ...



You seem to be leaving out the millions of blacks in the country who complain nonstop about “whitey”.  Show us actual numbers of blacks that speak an African language.  Good for the very, very few that have moved to Africa.  So how about the rest?  Every Dem, SJW, BLM negro should move to Africa or shut the hell up.  The Republican/patriotic ones are just fine.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 24, 2019)

If you really want to drive liberals into a froth just say "I am proud of my white child".


----------



## yidnar (Jul 24, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I find it absurd to be proud of your own race.  It has nothing to do with your accomplishment.  Whether you are white, brown black or yellow, you are what you are.  Pride is doing something that you have accomplished and you are satisfied with the results.
> ...


tell that to Ayanna Pressley and she and her leftwing constituents will call you a racist !


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


"Basically" has nothing to do with it. You are clearly not mature enough for this discussion.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

theHawk said:


> You seem to be leaving out the millions of blacks in the country who complain nonstop about “whitey”.  Show us actual numbers of blacks that speak an African language.  Good for the very, very few that have moved to Africa.  So how about the rest?  Every Dem, SJW, BLM negro should move to Africa or shut the hell up.  The Republican/patriotic ones are just fine.


Again with *"Love it or leave it"*. Why do you hate Americans so much? Have you been bullied & ridiculed all of your life?


----------



## yidnar (Jul 24, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


nah you an antifa pussy terrified of the truth !!! you are ashamed of being white !


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

yidnar said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


*"You are a  racist!"* is the new *"I know you are what am I!"*.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 24, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


dont you get sick and tired of an entire political party calling conservatives racist ?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 24, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



Just admit you repeated yourself


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

yidnar said:


> dont you get sick and tired of an entire political party calling conservatives racist ?


I sure do.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Just admit you repeated yourself


*You think *I should "baby" you, *I think *you should grow up instead.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 24, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Just admit you repeated yourself
> ...


LOL

I accept Your surrender.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


----------



## August West (Jul 24, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


What did you do personally to achieve your whiteness that you`re so proud of? You`re proud of being born? You get 1 (one) attaboy!


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 24, 2019)

Another thing white people came up with is the central idea of a Triune God in the Christian religion.

The Bible itself does not mention the Trinity as such. It was white people (Aryans) who insisted upon a Trinity in the Apostles' Creed and in the Nicene Creed to express a faith in one God in three persons, namely Father, Son, and Holy Ghost.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 24, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


The ignorant often conflate the social construct of topography with the cold, hard reality of geography. Few amongst them can grasp the reality of Mediterranean cultures, and their European origins. We even recently had one dumb mother fucker of a poster try to tell the board that Cleopatra was a filthy negro. Despite her documented heritage as a Macedonian Greek!?  Yes... Most of them truly are this ignorant,...


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

Vastator said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


Yep, dumb as a fence post.


----------



## night_son (Jul 24, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> White people invented:
> 
> 1. The car
> 2. The train
> ...



Quite literally, actually, in every sense of the word. And tarnation, that sure do bother some folk, it sure do!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 24, 2019)

I think that it would be appropriate to boil down the OP to the basic premise.

A white man walked on the moon. Therefor, I am proud that my race is superior to others.

It doesn't have anything to do with my accomplishments, or lack thereof.


----------



## August West (Jul 24, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> So you leftists are now on record as being against nationalism.


I am. "Imagine there`s no countries" and nothing to kill or die for.


----------



## night_son (Jul 24, 2019)

jillian said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i am proud that a member of my race invented the locomotive .
> ...



And yet, the OP is using a computer to write literate sentences on the internet. Seems like, in your latest effort to calculatedly snipe from the tree line, you have shot yourself in the foot.


----------



## night_son (Jul 24, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...



Read like a commercial for* Virtue Signaler*, the exciting new product form the folks who brought us the social justice warrior cross and self-martyrization kit one can use to nail oneself to it.


----------



## night_son (Jul 24, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Not sure why we need to express "pride" over an immutable, random characteristic.



Have a box of* Virtue Signaler* on the house.


----------



## night_son (Jul 24, 2019)

yidnar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...



Well played indeed.


----------



## night_son (Jul 24, 2019)

BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .
> ...



So why not apply some of that postmodernism social construct theory and grow a pair of wings? Flap! Flap!


----------



## BWK (Jul 24, 2019)

night_son said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


In modern times I would be thrown into jail for such practices.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 24, 2019)

night_son said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Or they could stop contributing to the “destruction”. Maybe try suck starting a shotgun which whites also invented. The irony would really put whites in their place...


----------



## night_son (Jul 24, 2019)

2aguy said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...



Absolutely correct, and the very point this thread was created to drive home. I'd reckon eighty percent of the posters to it missed that point entirely.


----------



## night_son (Jul 24, 2019)

BWK said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



So, you_ can_ grow wings? Post up some pics or didn't happen!


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 24, 2019)

night_son said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Your reference to "virtue signaling" identifies you, as does your reference to "social justice warrior."  These are cheap terms that indicate that a person of no accomplishment wishes to bootstrap onto the achievements of another, which is, basically, theft. Your choice of font is irrelevant.


----------



## night_son (Jul 24, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Apologies. I failed to mention the* Cat-o'-nine-tails of political correctness*. Sells for $19.99, ships for free and works great for self-flagellation on the internet.


----------



## night_son (Jul 24, 2019)

satrebil said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > it is absurd to say that one is "proud" to be of a "race," "creed," "gender," "ethnicity," "sexual orientation."
> ...



Thank you. This exactly.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 24, 2019)

night_son said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > White people invented:
> ...


Well now,l I'm a-gonna tell you something you may not already know, hot digity dog  I bleev you're wrong!


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jul 25, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Christianity can be a great religion......
> ...




"All religions CAN be great if they focus on life and not on hate, revenge and superstition."


says the man who HATES hillary clinton.

I'm guessing anyone who HATES hillary most likely HATES liberals and progressives and democrats.


they generally go together.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 25, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You use the word HATE as often as your countrymen use the word "basically". Why do you HATE Americans so much? What did they do to you?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 28, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Haven't you heard? According to the liberal dumb ass Democrats you are racist JUST for being white. And if you mention anything about anything that just proves it.


There are white democrats. So you are lying.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 28, 2019)

White does avoid some disadvantages
It’s not supreme however.
Nor even privledged either


----------



## GLASNOST (Aug 28, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> White does avoid some disadvantages


Not in Central City East Los Angeles.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't you heard? According to the liberal dumb ass Democrats you are racist JUST for being white. And if you mention anything about anything that just proves it.
> ...


Are white Democrats racist or not?


----------



## Kilroy2 (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't you heard? According to the liberal dumb ass Democrats you are racist JUST for being white. And if you mention anything about anything that just proves it.
> ...




Don't worry he didn't mean ALL democrats just some or just maybe he was projecting


----------



## Kilroy2 (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Naw,  they are just human beings doing what is right


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 28, 2019)

The besmirching of whites heading into 2020....go...go...go! Get the protests and marches out there with all the attendant rage....go! Bring the big signage too....go....go! We want antifa in every American city....every weekend s0ns!. And reparations in the DUM platform please, go!!


----------



## RealDave (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


 Not all white people are racist.  The idea you assfucks claim they are is just trying top provide cover for those that are.


----------



## RealDave (Aug 28, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> The besmirching of whites heading into 2020....go...go...go! Get the protests and marches out there with all the attendant rage....go! Bring the big signage too....go....go! We want antifa in every American city....every weekend s0ns!. And reparations in the DUM platform please, go!!


Why do you support Fascism?


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Aug 28, 2019)

In my opinion it’s not very logical to be proud of being white or any color for that matter. We didn’t have a choice in the matter. We are all equal in God’s eyes and design.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't you heard? According to the liberal dumb ass Democrats you are racist JUST for being white. And if you mention anything about anything that just proves it.
> ...




I am white and male.

I am not a democrat (independent) but I vote for liberal/progressives (dems) and I would NEVER vote for dirtbags like trump.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't you heard? According to the liberal dumb ass Democrats you are racist JUST for being white. And if you mention anything about anything that just proves it.
> ...


Uncle toms don’t count.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 28, 2019)

And yet all of the whites except the trashiest, live in their enclaves or in relative safety. No Prog guilted white people move to the poorest areas to uplift them Not one! It is easier to blame the schmuck working and earning 20 or 30 thousand dollars a year. It is definitely his fault.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 28, 2019)

There is a misuse of the terms "pride" and "proud" here. 

One cannot be "proud" or have "pride" in one's skin color, sex, ethnicity, sexual orientation, because these are things that your two parents gave you and you were born with; not something that you, yourself, worked for and earned. 

However, if someone dares to belittle you based on any characteristic you are born with, you have the right to say that you are standing here on this earth proudly as being who you were born to be and will not be assigned to a lower place in human society because of it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 28, 2019)

I don't understand being "proud" of a skin color. Doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 28, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I don't understand being "proud" of a skin color. Doesn't really make sense.



I don't understand it at all. I think that this "white pride" thing is an attempt by some to bootstrap onto the actions of their ancestors, who, to their eyes, "did the right thing." This is what I see when I see white little guys marching around with tiki torches chanting "Jews will not replace us." Take a good look at the faces of these boys. Any achievers who will advance U.S. society?


----------



## BWK (Aug 28, 2019)

yidnar said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


 I do.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 28, 2019)

It's not so much a matter of being "proud" to be white as it a rejection of the notion (from the left) that white people should somehow be ashamed of being white.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 28, 2019)

BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .
> ...


That's why we're now living a lot longer than we were before airplanes and automobiles were invented?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 28, 2019)

yidnar said:


> i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .


why don't you be proud of something you did?

Or have you not done anything to be proud of?


----------



## BWK (Aug 28, 2019)

S.J. said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Intelligence is the ability to live up to our fullest potential with reasoning and solve problems. The first step is reasoning. How do we accomplish that? By learning. What did you learn today Johnny? That if we fill the air with carbon by way of automobile exhaust, industrial pollution, and destroying the rain forests with fire, the atmosphere fills with carbon whereby it  traps oxygen. Wow Johnny, through  learning, you were able to reason and come to logical conclusions about the health of our planet and the sustainability  of life. Yes, I know. But the problem is, you have a bunch of uninformed, ignorant dumb ass Republicans who don't care about learning such things. These idiots think, that because we live longer today, it's because of automobile exhaust. Wow Johnny, that's quite a story. Isn't it though? And to think, these idiots vote, and use no intelligence or reasoning to do so.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 28, 2019)

BWK said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Tell us why we live longer today, Johhny.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 28, 2019)

I posted this earlier so 30 pages in I will say it again...

It is really, really stupid to be proud, or ashamed, of your skin color.....  anyone who pushes either one is really stupid.....


----------



## IM2 (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I don't see white democrats saying what most of what you white republicans do.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 28, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


*Oh, my that really upset me......Progressive.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 28, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I don't understand being "proud" of a skin color. Doesn't really make sense.


*Funny you make sense, Iam Mixed race and pass for white, so I don't see what the big deal is either.  Just a left over from the 60s that is recycled ever so often.   *


----------



## IM2 (Aug 28, 2019)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> In my opinion it’s not very logical to be proud of being white or any color for that matter. We didn’t have a choice in the matter. We are all equal in God’s eyes and design.


Black pride came about as a result of whites treating us as less than them. And as we see here there are whites with that same attitude. And they are the main ones crying about not being able to go around shouting white power. No, we didn't have a choice, but whites have made choices for others because of how they look continuously for the last 400 years. And that needs to stop.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 28, 2019)

skookerasbil said:


> The besmirching of whites heading into 2020....go...go...go! Get the protests and marches out there with all the attendant rage....go! Bring the big signage too....go....go! We want antifa in every American city....every weekend s0ns!. And reparations in the DUM platform please, go!!


Whites have besmirched themselves.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 28, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> White does avoid some disadvantages
> It’s not supreme however.
> Nor even privledged either


If white avoids disadvantages, that is privilege. A white person is the one that said whites have privilege. So just like there are whites that want to push Thomas Sowell as evidence, I am going to push Peggy MacIntosh.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 28, 2019)

S.J. said:


> It's not so much a matter of being "proud" to be white as it a rejection of the notion (from the left) that white people should somehow be ashamed of being white.



What has anyone done that purveys a notion that white people should somehow be ashamed of being white?


----------



## August West (Aug 28, 2019)

S.J. said:


> It's not so much a matter of being "proud" to be white as it a rejection of the notion (from the left) that white people should somehow be ashamed of being white.


I`m white and I`m left and I don`t know where people come up with stupid shit like "being ashamed of being white". That`s dumb enough to be coming out of the president`s mouth.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 28, 2019)

It’s not that we are white.
It’s just we are
You slackers who can’t achieve are the ones who run the white men bad hoax.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > White does avoid some disadvantages
> ...


AvoidIng disadvantages is not privledged but rather smart, disciplined  and responsible. Lay off the finger pointing, excuse making and responsibility abandoning and you might get somewhere yourself rather  than taking pot shots at those who already have.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I am not a Republican, so does that make me a non racist?


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion it’s not very logical to be proud of being white or any color for that matter. We didn’t have a choice in the matter. We are all equal in God’s eyes and design.
> ...



We as a society should be proud of the advancement in the content of our character than of our skin color over these centuries in my opinion. There have been sins and horrors in our nation's past and in humanity's past as a whole which has impacted nearly every race, culture, religion, and ethnic group in some form or fashion throughout human history. No race or culture or religion or ethnic group has gone unscathed, untargeted, unabused, or treated equally at different times in history. We can either focus on those moments and continue focusing on skin color or we can take pride and take focus on the 99% of the things in life that we all have in common. It's all an individual choice. God doesn't judge us based on our skin color, and if we are to follow His word and his teachings we shouldn't either in my opinion.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 28, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > It's not so much a matter of being "proud" to be white as it a rejection of the notion (from the left) that white people should somehow be ashamed of being white.
> ...



Nothing. But these guys seem to think only whites have the right to be critical of others, despite the fact that much of the criticism ignore factors that need to be taken into account. They seem fine with blacks having to learn we were forced to be slaves and second class citizens. They seem fine with Native Americans having to learn how heroic whites won the country by beating down the savages. Or how both groups have cultural pathologies that endorses immorality and failure. But when it's time for the explanation of how whites actually did things, or white cultural pathologies, well that's not fair, we should not be made to be ashamed of being white.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



No.


----------



## EduardBernstein (Aug 28, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .
> ...


Whites were the last to get to the iron age.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So I may or may not be depending on if I agree with you?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Nobody thinks, states or implies that “only whites have the right to be critical of other”
It is your ploy to offer up statements that are not in evidence with the implication that the statement needs to be rebutted. We are too smart to be fooled by it.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 28, 2019)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Grace Is Stoked said:
> ...



The content of the character of a majority in this society must be questioned. Now don't use that sentence from King when you respond to me again because you don't understand what he meant. This is not about what humans did during the Pleistocene epoch. It is about what goes on today. God does not judge based on color but humans do. And humans did not always do this during human history. This is about ending that practice and had whites not continuously spent the last 400 years telling everybody else they were inferior, we would not be here.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


No. You are a racist based on your own comments.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 28, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



It is exactly what is being done. Why do so many whites here believe they are made to feel ashamed for being white?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Which comments were the most racist? I want to go back and delete them.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 28, 2019)

I have never understood the idea that you should be proud of something you had no hand it whatsoever.

Yes, whites invented a lot of great stuff.  But unless you were in on the invention, why are you proud?   You didn't do anything.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I know of none who feel ashamed, it’s just that libbies are banging the drum for it being necessary. As if redemption is necessary.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Individual people participated in immoral and racist practices based on flawed ideology throughout history not just thousands of years ago but throughout consistent history different people of all types have been subject to hatred and feelings of second class citizenship. My skin color does not make decisions for me or decide my values though. My character, my conscience, my faith, my ethics, my upbringing  help make those decisions. As does yours.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 28, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I don't understand being "proud" of a skin color. Doesn't really make sense.


Some people are really proud of having a good tan.  

Tan lines can be "Hot" on a naked lady.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Godboy (Aug 28, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I have never understood the idea that you should be proud of something you had no hand it whatsoever.
> 
> Yes, whites invented a lot of great stuff.  But unless you were in on the invention, why are you proud?   You didn't do anything.


We are all part of, and contribute to, the culture that made those inventions possible. Its a lot like a dad who is proud when his son scores a touchdown.


----------



## initforme (Aug 28, 2019)

As a white male I don't see my race as any more or less important than any other race.  It's weird to think other.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion it’s not very logical to be proud of being white or any color for that matter. We didn’t have a choice in the matter. We are all equal in God’s eyes and design.
> ...


Oh, you poor repressed little victim.  Do you need some counselling or a safe place to lick your wounds?  What a fucking baby.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 28, 2019)

I am a proud black!


----------



## S.J. (Aug 28, 2019)

August West said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > It's not so much a matter of being "proud" to be white as it a rejection of the notion (from the left) that white people should somehow be ashamed of being white.
> ...


No, you just have to apologize for being white.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 29, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > This whole idea of racial pride is childish and really disgusting. It’s the same with national pride. I am white and I am Swedish. So what? What do the successes and deeds of great white men of the world have to do with me? And what do the inventions of Swedes have to do with me? My country (run mostly by white people) is way and above the U.S. when it comes to Democracy and quality of life. Is that supposed to make me a better or more worthy person than some black man or an American? Stupid! Childish!
> ...


i hope not Sweden is being over run by violent Islamist's !Sweden's "no-go zones"


----------



## yidnar (Aug 29, 2019)

BWK said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


thats what everybody else on the planet thinks !


----------



## yidnar (Aug 29, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> *You white people are beyond pathetic and ridiculous....nobody and I mean nobody gives a rats fuck about you and this need to be proud of your race. You can march, rally, do what ever the fuck is necessary to show yourselves how proud you are to be white...and truth be told, you do have reason to be proud. You've had the red carpet treatment since the beginning of time and have been unstoppable in your pursuit to riches...so pat yourselves on the back and be proud......BUT YOU WHAT YOU TEND TO DO WITH THIS PROUDNESS, IS PLACE YOUR FOOT on the necks of others. Your proud Klan rallies, often end with violence and people hurt, your need to be isolated from everyone, often ends in discriminating against other, your need to have financial superiority, excludes others from making a living, your need to own this country, excludes others....so be proud, show your ass, but damit, get your foot off our necks and have at it.*


i did it again !!!


----------



## yidnar (Aug 29, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


you are a proud homosexual.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 29, 2019)

satrebil said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > it is absurd to say that one is "proud" to be of a "race," "creed," "gender," "ethnicity," "sexual orientation."
> ...


bingo !!! the double standard this thread is about !


----------



## yidnar (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...





Blues Man said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .
> ...


i beat the shit out of an antifa punk that tried to suck my dick !


----------



## yidnar (Aug 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The besmirching of whites heading into 2020....go...go...go! Get the protests and marches out there with all the attendant rage....go! Bring the big signage too....go....go! We want antifa in every American city....every weekend s0ns!. And reparations in the DUM platform please, go!!
> ...


that is a racist statement .


----------



## yidnar (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


bingo !


----------



## GLASNOST (Aug 29, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


I can point out that the shyt going on in Sweden is from non-Swedes but I guess it doesn't matter. The fact that the government is "allowing" it to happen doesn't reflect on us very well.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


and so are you !


----------



## yidnar (Aug 29, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


its still Sweden.


----------



## GLASNOST (Aug 29, 2019)

yidnar said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Those of us who are Swedish do not agree.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 29, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Another internet tough guy


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 29, 2019)

These "pride" movements simply mean that people who have been given second-class status because of an unchangeable characteristic that they have had since birth aren't going to take being kicked around any more. There is no reason for "white pride" because we, as a group, haven't been kicked around based on being caucasian. Nobody has ever said anything to me because I have extremely fair skin, blue eyes, and sustain painful burns (my skin peels, which is gross) when I'm out in the sun for a period of time.

The only group that I am in that has sustained repeated abuse due to an immutable characteristic is that consisting of women. Females have been abused for millennia across the globe, by men of all skin tones, for the horrible crime of being female. I understand from a male Swedish friend (born, raised, and graduated from Uppsala) that Swedes have also made great strides in eliminating the social stigma attached to being female.

I will take part in a "pride" movement for women, but not for being of the caucasian race.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> These "pride" movements simply mean that people who have been given second-class status because of an unchangeable characteristic that they have had since birth aren't going to take being kicked around any more. There is no reason for "white pride" because we, as a group, haven't been kicked around based on being caucasian. Nobody has ever said anything to me because I have extremely fair skin, blue eyes, and sustain painful burns (my skin peels, which is gross) when I'm out in the sun for a period of time.
> 
> The only group that I am in that has sustained repeated abuse due to an immutable characteristic is that consisting of women. Females have been abused for millennia across the globe, by men of all skin tones, for the horrible crime of being female. I understand from a male Swedish friend (born, raised, and graduated from Uppsala) that Swedes have also made great strides in eliminating the social stigma attached to being female.
> 
> I will take part in a "pride" movement for women, but not for being of the caucasian race.


I had a drunk Indian punch me in the mouth because "I suppressed his brothers"-apparently blacks and latins as soon as he met me. That was in politically incorrect 1968. Being white can be dangerous too. My tooth is still bent.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 29, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


 There’s nothing wrong about being a racist either. At least not to another racist.


----------



## GLASNOST (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > These "pride" movements simply mean that people who have been given second-class status because of an unchangeable characteristic that they have had since birth aren't going to take being kicked around any more. There is no reason for "white pride" because we, as a group, haven't been kicked around based on being caucasian. Nobody has ever said anything to me because I have extremely fair skin, blue eyes, and sustain painful burns (my skin peels, which is gross) when I'm out in the sun for a period of time.
> ...


Peyote is a dangerous substance.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 29, 2019)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Grace Is Stoked said:
> ...



Bullshit. The US government at every level made laws, businesses made policies, all were backed by the courts and enforced by authorities. Skin color has you making this sad argument. Had you endured what people of color have, you would understand how meritless your argument is.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > These "pride" movements simply mean that people who have been given second-class status because of an unchangeable characteristic that they have had since birth aren't going to take being kicked around any more. There is no reason for "white pride" because we, as a group, haven't been kicked around based on being caucasian. Nobody has ever said anything to me because I have extremely fair skin, blue eyes, and sustain painful burns (my skin peels, which is gross) when I'm out in the sun for a period of time.
> ...



Why would a Native American punch a white man in the mouth 51 years ago during the civil rights movement?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


We would have to ask him, but my guess is few whites ventured into his neighborhood and he lashed out while he could.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 29, 2019)

yidnar said:


> *there is nothing wrong or racist about being proud of being white*


Yidnar, that such a question or topic should even be raised, asked, much less have to be defended only goes to show the intense racial bias, bigotry and hatred there exists today against Whites.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 29, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



So you had this experience. I did, too, About the same time. Pinned against a wall with a white guy trying to find my tonsils and my crotch. Then I got to college, and had boys at my catholic-run university referring to us females as "c*nts" and "poontang." These were white-on-white things.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Point is I am a white male hit by an Indian-sounds like you just got felt up. The topic was about whites, as a group, haven't been kicked around based on being caucasian. I was-once.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



I got kicked around for being female. Not for being caucasian. Your reply gives me reason for thinking that you think that female human beings are second-class persons to be used. The people (more than one) who did this to me violated my body and my personal dignity. I did not give these people any sort of permission.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 29, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


The topic was whites-not males or females. My reply shows my age. Before Helen Reddy started singing, I gave women jobs only men did before. If more than one boy in one place did this, you should have reported it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't you heard? According to the liberal dumb ass Democrats you are racist JUST for being white. And if you mention anything about anything that just proves it.
> ...


You really are dumb as a cat turd.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 29, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



There sin is their skin. 

They repent, but ALL whites are inferior, all whites are racist, it's a genetic defect in whites.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Aug 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Keep in mind that the same US government since then has also overturned races inspired laws, businesses have revised many bad policies, and judges have been replaced over time. The influence of racism that once had a grip on the country has been marginalized significantly and yes there are still remnants of the past that can be found, but as a whole this country has made huge strides to right the wrongs of the past in my opinion.

The problem that I see, in my opinion of course, is that so many people want racism and the focus on skin color to come to an end in this country and for everybody to be looked upon as equal, but yet many of those same people focus all their attention on the skin color of others and their own skin color. You mentioned that my skin color has me making a sad argument, it isn't. My skin color does not make arguments for me. It's just a pigment. Yes, there were many white people that did horrible things, but their skin color did not do that, an ideology did, a bad heart did, but not their skin color. When I mentioned King's comments about character it rings true and is a goal that we should all aspire to regardless of skin color.

If we are to move beyond racism and racial identity as a weapon or as a crutch then we have to start focusing more on the content of our character and not the color of our skin. You have a lot of pride and hurt and I can understand that and sympathize with that, but we won't move past our sins of the past if all we do as a country is dwell on something we can't control or change, that being skin color. We are equals, we are Gods creation, and we are not enemies. My skin color does not make me better than you nor you better than me. Belief that skin color makes someone better or worse than others is a barrier to equality and an ideology, and that is not confined to whites only. We as a country have to move past that together or else race will always be an issue between people who can't see beyond skin color.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Except that came from black ghetto culture....


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 30, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



To whom, jackass? Since you are into "group identity think", crying because you are white and male, I'm a caucasian who was never attacked for being white, but was attacked for being a member of another group, females. Your comment that I "just got felt up" shows that you, while complaining of being demeaned, have no problem with demeaning others.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


See, now you are acting just like a hysterical female-you deserved that with the jackass comment. I was never complaining-just sharing an experience-if you can't control the way you feel about what happened to you, don't post.


----------



## GLASNOST (Aug 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


----------



## GLASNOST (Aug 30, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


----------



## Third Party (Aug 30, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Demeaning is in the eye of the beholder, Bart.


----------



## GLASNOST (Aug 30, 2019)

Third Party said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


We'll have no more of it, thanks.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 30, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



You had your "experience." I did, too. Why are you whining about all that was done to you because you are a white and very hysterical male?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I am a white male hit by an Indian-does that sound like complaining ? That's not the only time I have been punched-no biggee. The "hysterical" comment got you, didn't it? Look, leave it in the words of The Fortunes, 'You got your troubles, I got mine.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 30, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



But you turn this into a racial thing. You got punched, allegedly for being caucasian, a punch that may have been delivered because of a personal dispute. Do Native Americans just go around punching Caucasians? I once spent Christmas at a pueblo, welcomed, blessed, fed good food up to my eyeballs. After a meal at a private home, we were told to find the house with the star on top. Went there. Welcomed, told to touch the couple who were hosting to get their blessing. Went to the creche to pray, with bowls of cornmeal provided to sprinkle on the Baby Jesus, then led to a table where there was an incredible spread of food. When I told hubby that we should leave to give others who were a place at the table, a man eating next to us, with face paint that identified him as a member of a particular drumming society, told us to stay until we wished to leave. Whereas, I got assaulted, which definitely was related to my gender.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Not racial-the guy said he was Indian, we never met before or since, He said "you oppress my brothers", assuming he meant because I was white and in a minority neighborhood. Do native americans just punch for no reason-I guess if they are drunk or have an ax to grind. Glad your experience was better than mine, but believe me, at the time a punch was no big deal.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 30, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Being assaulted on the basis of my gender was not a good experience. Being bitten on the butt through your jeans and panties, as happened to me, is not a good experience. Being called a "tight-assed, bell-bottomed Catholic bitch" because  I wasn't going to have sex with the speaker (good little Catholic white boys at my university) was not a fun experience, either, and this in Washington, D.C. otherwise known as "Chocolate City." If you had just one incident, good for you. Your one experience is not enough to back up your whining about being a poor little white boy.

Please stop playing around with the fonts. It's really annoying.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Never whined or complained-READ what is written-not what you think. I SEE WHY THEY BIT YOU. Jesus. If you are 66 as you age says, then I understand your mind set, but don't assume I'm like the boys you hung with. Catholic boys can be the worst offenders I have noticed, but did you ever report anything? As far as fonts go, they are my fonts and I won't change-if they bother you, don't read my posts.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Of all non white groups Native Americans are probably the friendliest to white people today and that says a lot about the ridiculous hostility and psychopathy of other groups that don’t even have a Trail of Tears to hate white people over.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 31, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


that beat the shit out of another left wing faggot !


----------



## yidnar (Aug 31, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


well then just who is committing the violence in Sweden ?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 31, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .



All we hear from the right are lies, hate, fear and memes*.

* A *meme* is a concept or behavior that spreads from person to person.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 31, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


Being white his like being born a racist.

Remember that.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


you are not going to get reparations !! i repeat you are not going to get reparations !! the leftist leaders in control are lying to you !apparently your useless degrees in liberal arts or sociology or whatever bullshit you studied did not increase your intelligence quota ! go to trade school and get a skill !


----------



## yidnar (Aug 31, 2019)

yidnar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Grace Is Stoked said:
> ...





Wry Catcher said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


i need to ask you this question ........have you ever temporarily forgotten how to not be stupid ??


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 31, 2019)

yidnar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Have you ever considered the commonality of those on the far right?  They echo the same bullshit, never answer simple questions (such as, _define what you mean by the left?_) and spent all of their time hate and fear mongering as your thread testifies.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 31, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


 ok
[ FLY SNATCHER ]  A leftist is usually a gender confused anti American socialist[communist] racially guilt ridden or a race baiting guilt serving effeminate idiot that hates personal responsibility and blames everyone else for his hers or more accurately its own failures on someone else ! like you and IM2


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 31, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



As stated above, you echo the same bullshit as others on the far right.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 31, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .



*there is nothing wrong or racist about being proud of being white ! *

Why be proud of your color (nothing wrong with it I agree), unless someone is attacking your color specifically (in which is an ignorant thing to do but people do it), so is this why you created this thread because you feel that your color is under attack ?????? Yes I see your reason in your post above.

So you are merely adding white folk attributes or contribution's to society as a way of saying that you are proud of being white when these contributions were being added, as opposed to another doing the same in various proportions of, and doing so as another color ??

Now it is that you are doing this thread in a jest to your attackers that your color had everything to do with why White's were able to achieve those things in which you list, and why others were not able to achieve such things as based upon their color ??

Hmmm, I don't know about this one, in fact it's just wrong headed to think in these ways regardless of who you are or what color you are I think.

The reason:

I think that any human being within the right educational environment, and the right family setting raised up in, can surely exploit the tools given them in such an environment regardless of one's color in life. It's been proven over and over, but somehow we just fall back into the traps of thinking it's all about color over and over again.

Now if we get into the culture and cultural belief systems or settings created by humans, then we can see alot of things that may separate us as human beings, and this being based upon those lines and systems created in which people feel shouldn't be crossed. These lines are not pertaining to color, but more about cultural rules, ethics, guidelines, and traditions that aren't challenged by anyone's color, but are challenged by those who just don't agree to the rules and etc that are then set.

Color lines are crossed all the time in our cultural settings, because beliefs in human beings aren't based strictly on color, but rather they are based upon action's and character.

Anyone using blanket analogies to determine actions based upon color is really displaying an ignorant thing. Now I know you are doing this because you feel as if your color is under attack by those who are ignorant about such things, but don't fall into the same traps as they have fallen into in life when attacking your color.

Content of character people, content of character.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 31, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


its easy when its true !


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 31, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



You're not even a good liar.  Of course, you emulate the chosen one.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 31, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


yep !! you got it ! hit the nail on the head !! if the left likes to insanely  blame on someone because of there race because of injustices they had nothing they nothing to do with in the past then why not insanely credit someone because of their race because of accomplishments in the past they had nothing to do with !.....and ooooohhhhhhh how they bit the hook of hypocrisy ...like they always do !


----------



## yidnar (Aug 31, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


soooo  you believe that there are only 2 genders? and you believe that America is a great nation  and that you are proud to be an American ! and that capitalism is the best economic  system and is much better than socialism ? and that the people living black and brown communities are responsible for the drugs and crime and not white people ? wow !! i misjudged you !! i bet you are overcome with a sense of pride and joy when you see the American flag and hear the National anthem !


----------



## GLASNOST (Aug 31, 2019)

yidnar said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


*Guess.*


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 31, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



There was no one to report it to, dingbat. This is correct. THERE WAS NO ONE TO REPORT IT TO WHO WOULD TAKE SUCH A COMPLAINT SERIOUSLY. I know that your fonts are your childish little bit.

A few years later, I had a terrible day, helping a cherished friend driving 300 hundred miles to get her and her babies up to her husband, who was mourning the death that day of his father. I returned on the train, with a shirt smelling of baby spit. Picked up my car, got hungry, and stopped at midnight at a convenience store, got a quart of ice cream, stood in line to pay. It turned out that the guy in front of me was a penis-wagger. He went on a loud rant about women, and kept turning to me and yelling at me (aren't I right, c*unt). I didn't know what to do. I know he was crazy, but I don't blame all white males for his abuse.

The "boys I hung out with" were merely friends of my housemates. I can't even remember the name of the guy who assaulted me, if I ever knew it in the first place. I question why you would say that you see why I was bitten. Do you bite people? I never have. I have never grabbed somebody's crotch, either.

In the end, let all of us tell the truth of our stories, and take personal responsibility for what we, as individuals, do.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 31, 2019)

yidnar said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


The use of one's skin color as an excuse for anything that a person contemplates and does or the recognition of one's skin color being linked somehow to ones character and actions, has since become one of the biggest con job's this world or nation has ever known.

The handling of racial divisions in this country during the 60's, uhh has created something far worse down the line because there was no exit strategy included in it all, where as instead of it staying true to equality and fairness over time, it is now recognized by many that the situation may have created just the opposite of that in the foward years to come. 

Anytime something is forced, it ends up having these side effects that sometimes work themselves out over time, but it seems that this racial thing has gotten way worse over time. Is it because of skin color ?? Ridiculous.

Nope, it's because of the content of character is not being looked at when seeing a person instead of seeing their skin color first, and that's just crazy not to recognize character and actions first...

The *bad* players using the civil rights in which the government created based upon the mistreatment of colored people, began to see a huge flaw in this new thinking or act that was passed, and they (the bad players who would exploit the act), moved to collect on this crack in the sidewalk quickly and largely over time. At this point "The race card" was then created, as well as instructed to throw it in a heart beat if wanted too.

The *good* black folk like Martin Luther King was then preaching too, and doing so from a Christian stance or point of view, *rejected* the bad players attempting to ruin what those who sacrificed and/or had given up so much in life for the cause... The gains that were made in respect to Kings way of thinking was hopefully the ones that would set up like concrete over time. However black folk in a huge percentage of are tribal in their ways, and they believe also heavily in the collective, so it was easy for those who were *bad players*, to operate amongst the tribe with impunity, and to also get the support needed while there. 

It's simple, the bad players were to just convince the tribe that everything is a lie, and to be very suspicious of any white person who calls him or herself a friend in life, because it ain't real. Once this is achieved, then the chaos can sustain itself forever by the power players until recognized for what it is.

We have bad white players or exploiters causing chaos as well, and we as a free color blind people must continue to recognize those that are bad from the good who are good in life.

It's time the nation gets away from the color thing, and it should start to recognize humans by the content of their characters regardless of who they are or what color they are in life. The excuses based upon ones color must end. Who it is that is brought to justice on either side, otherwise if engaging in racism or blatant racist acts against each other should be of no consequence/favoritism when it comes to justice being served by the law. Let justice be blind, and our justice system be just.  A war of the races seems to be in play amongst those who choose to recognize color instead of character, and that's a shame really. It's time to end this skin color excuse making bullcrap once and for all in this country. We should naturally separate along cultural lines and belief systems sure, but have enough American citizenship within us in order to still unite, otherwise this would make us unite in order to defeat an enemy be it within and/or without. Problem solved.

Hollywood should be ordered to work for the betterment of this nation (always lifting it up), instead of it working to undermine the nation by using very powerful platforms created in order to do so. Come on everybody, it can be done, but people have got to start respecting each other again, and recognizing bad when they see it in action.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 31, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I have been vulgar, but I will explain why. I think you can do without the dingbat Edith. And my fonts stay. The bite you mentioned sounded funny-you don't hear that every day, but you kept going on and on which would drive anybody nuts, including the biter. No one to report to-get a cop who has a daughter at your school-he would take it seriously. I don't know where you go or hang with to get in these situations, but I would suggest a change of scenery.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 31, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


If white communities were left alone and respected there would be no far right.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 31, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



What matters now is that we all rise up, regardless of sex, ethnicity, nationality, religion, and declare what is right and what is wrong. Do not try to excuse anyone.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 31, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


You excuse racism against white people and sexism against men every day.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 31, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


BTW: What "white" communities were not "left alone" or "disrespected"? Did someone attack your church? Just what has been done to you? Please state whatever has happened to you in your homes, your houses of worship, your local government  Please be specific.
 What is a "white" community"? tell is here to someone who is half of Irish backgound, and half of Russian/Polish background, but All-American here.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 31, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


more nonsense and denial

Most of America was overwhelmingly white not even 50 years ago. Countless happy and healthy white communities have been completely destroyed simply because they wouldn't vote for Democrats and the disgusting left won't rest until white people are irrelevant in every city, county and state in this country and unable to defend ourselves.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 31, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Let me say this to your bullshit. King was murdered by a white man. If he lived today people like you would be calling him a racist. And if you haven't noticed, we as people of color have been forced to live with inequality created by whites.  When was the time people respected each other that we need to go  back to. White privilege allows you to ignore the inconvenience your racism causes others. Stop blaming Hollywood.


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 31, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Large post. Nothing about what has happened between the sexes. Whatever race/ethnicity, write something this long about this topic, remembering the people who have been victims, of the races, the genders, the ethnicities,  the various sexual orientations. It is so hard to write on this due to the scope of this, but a guy who assaults a black or brown woman hurts my sister. A guy who assaults an American assaults me.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 31, 2019)

It's easy to pontificate when you have never faced what you are lecturing about. There will be no forgetting until damages caused by such things as racism and sexism are fixed.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 1, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Who is this we, and how many numbers are you talking ?? The ballot box is where the action is, so just make sure that it stays there.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


So what's your point in that King was murdered by a white racist ??? Everyone knows this, but it doesn't implicate all whites due to the act of one extremist nut case. You want it to be this way, but it just don't work that way. Sorry. And no I wouldn't call King a racist today, in fact I am a fan of King, and of his faith. He was a great man if you ask me, and his message was a Godly one.

Your words - we as a people of color have been forced to live with inequality created by whites".

Really ? Explain this then -  
My question is how do people just have high birth rates in a situation like that which is shown in this documentary ?? One would think that people would consider their surroundings before bringing more and more children into the world.

Had me scratching my head.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 1, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



This "we" is our entire society. It certainly includes your community and the culture that you reside in, and mine as well. We are a "we" when we talk about being American. What we need as a group is a consensus as to what is right and what is wrong, with all people being on board regardless of sex, ethnicity, nationality, religion, sexual orientation, or any other classification, with no double standards. 

I do not know who bit me, just that he was white and male. Same thing with the guy who went on a rant in the 7-11 at midnight. In the culture I was raised in, we didn't do these things.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 1, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I am not hearing that we can't implicate all whites crap from whites that implicate all blacks talking that black culture shit. If King lived now, your ass would not think he was "a good one". You take one sentence out of his life and take it out of context in order to derail conversations on your own racism. Yes, it does work they way I say it. You were no fan of King when he lived and you damn sure didn't get his message.

We as a people of color have been forced to live with inequality created by whites. That's the truth. It's documented. So you'll just have to face that. Having kids in Nigeria has nothing to do with the situation of blacks in America. So you see, the problem with your bullshit  is that racism has been part of the content of character in white culture.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Good grief... You are one messed up feller in my opinion. Like I said, and I really don't care what you think, but yes I am a fan of King, and I know that drives you crazy.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 1, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



How funny. I thought I saw him somewhere. Grant Mitchell on Eastenders. Peggy's boy and Phil's brother. Myself? Lusted after Sean Slater.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Everything you cry about is YOUR problem. If you worked WITH some of these evil whites, you might find your life get easier. Instead, you find some new conspiracy theory and go crazy. Your tirades are getting boring.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 1, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


*Well if you are White and Asian you can be real proud that your Genealogy shows your one race built rail roads across the nation and discovered gun powder and walked on the Moon.  Wow works for me. *


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 1, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


----------



## harmonica (Sep 1, 2019)

RACISTS everywhere


----------



## harmonica (Sep 1, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .
> ...


and?..what's the problem with the truth?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 1, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I have worked with whites my whole life. STFU.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't think you worked with whites at all-you say so for street cred. When you say STFU, your credibility hits the crapper.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


and have hated them


----------



## IM2 (Sep 1, 2019)

Dan Stubbs said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


*And if you are black, you can be real proud that your genealogy shows your one race invented, math, medicines, metal, fire, astronomy, etc. Wow, works for me.*


----------



## IM2 (Sep 1, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



You keep on thinking that. Because I don't need USMB street cred. And you do need to STFU with your stupidity.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 1, 2019)

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


Little did they know I bet.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


That's great, and no one wants to steal black people's gains. There is enough to go around for everyone. It's just a stupid childish argument really... Next.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Obviously I won't shut up. If you worked with whites, then you would know they don't take orders from subordinates. But back to something you can speak to-you said someone did not get MLK's message-what message was that?


----------



## yidnar (Sep 2, 2019)

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


i believe the only whites he can tolerate are anti capitalist socialist guilt ridden morons ....they kiss his ass .


----------



## yidnar (Sep 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


invented fire ???? bwaaa haaaa haaaaa


----------



## yidnar (Sep 2, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


----------



## yidnar (Sep 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> It's easy to pontificate when you have never faced what you are lecturing about. There will be no forgetting until damages caused by such things as racism and sexism are fixed.


tell us just how were you damaged ???


----------



## Agit8r (Sep 2, 2019)

People should learn about and have an appreciation for how they came into being. And human nature being what it is, pride is bound to enter into that equation. There is nothing inherently wrong with that.

But at the same time having an appreciation for how each of us fits into the big picture of the world means also acknowledging that before there could be a steam engine, there had to be steel. For the printing press to be practical, there needed to be paper first. No one people has ever had all the answers.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 2, 2019)

yidnar said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



You are some kind of a nut; this rant ^^^ is evidence.


----------



## yidnar (Sep 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


lol ! thats your answer !


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Sep 2, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > i am proud that my race invented the airplane and auto mobile .
> ...



Did that post have a point?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Sep 2, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Are you proud that white men invented most sports or are you ashamed that black men are best in all of them?
> 
> Whites did not invent:
> 
> ...



Yes, the white man, *DID* _"invent_" Christianity (though Christ wasn't exactly an inventor - he was white.)


----------



## Agit8r (Sep 2, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> [
> Yes, the white man, *DID* _"invent_" Christianity (though Christ wasn't exactly an inventor - he was white.)



You must be referencing the Transfiguration?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 2, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Yes, the white man, *DID* _"invent_" Christianity (though Christ wasn't exactly an inventor - he was white.)


White?

Yes, He was a Jew and they are Caucasian, but I don't think He looked much different than Yasser Arafat did when he was alive.


----------



## lennypartiv (Sep 2, 2019)

harmonica said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Democrats can't handle the truth.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Are you proud that white men invented most sports or are you ashamed that black men are best in all of them?
> ...


It is questionable if Jesus was "white". He (and just about everyone except the Romans) was a semite and there are many who prefer not to classify them as "white". In any case, more than one on the list were Arab inventions and if you do not think ot them as "white" then you'd have to make the same conclusion about Jesus. In the end, it doesn't matter because "non-Whites" have contributed much to humanity and that is the bottom line of the discussion.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 3, 2019)

I do believe that white marker boards are definitely superior to black marker boards.

Not that that necessarily proves anything of value, but there it is.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 3, 2019)

yidnar said:


> all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .


Whenever, that pride in your race become a belief in the superiority of your race, which seems likely then that is the definition of racism.


----------



## cnm (Sep 3, 2019)

America's birth defect on full display.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 3, 2019)

Flopper said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > all we here from the left is how evil and cruel the white race is ........race shaming against whites has gone into overdrive ......while is see no problem with black or Latino or asians being proud of who they are it is somehow against the rules to have pride in white accomplishments .... so in this thread i will be posting things that make me proud of white my race has accomplished ....i encourage other Caucasians to post what they are proud of .
> ...


Not racism unless that pride leads one to use that superiority in thinking in a negative way against another. Otherwise it's just pride and kissing ones own hand in a foolish way, and that effects no one but the person doing such a conceited thing.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I do believe that white marker boards are definitely superior to black marker boards.
> 
> Not that that necessarily proves anything of value, but there it is.


Yes, I agree. The black ones smudge too easily.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Sep 3, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



We look at people today and recent history and come to the conclusions we do about race.  It is common for races to be misidentified. 

On thing that stood out for me is that most people begin with this hypothesis that Jesus was a Jew which simply is not true.  So, the prevailing view was Jesus was a dark skinned Mediterranean Jew.  Blacks of course are claiming he was black... then again, I've seen recent plays and the founders of America are black in the plays.  Give it a generation.  I stumbled across this which gave a physical description, so it coincides with the fact that Jesus was not a Jew and the people of the Bible (biblical Israel) looked like Jesus, racially:

The Anglo

I don't know if you checked out the title of this thread, but it is about nothing wrong with being proud to be white.  If the black man made even the slightest advances in mankind, we've been reminded of it.  The situation has become one that the perception of a white man is a savage with no IQ, yet with minimal numbers, no capacity to invent, and being the stupidest race on the face of God's green earth, they managed to subdue to more intelligent and numerically superior blacks, subjugate them, and become the world's superpower.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> We look at people today and recent history and come to the conclusions we do about race.  It is common for races to be misidentified.
> *On thing that stood out for me is that most people begin with this hypothesis that Jesus was a Jew which simply is not true. * So, the prevailing view was Jesus was a dark skinned Mediterranean Jew.  Blacks of course are claiming he was black... then again, I've seen recent plays and the founders of America are black in the plays.  Give it a generation.  I stumbled across this which gave a physical description, so it coincides with the fact that Jesus was not a Jew and the people of the Bible (biblical Israel) looked like Jesus, racially:
> The Anglo
> I don't know if you checked out the title of this thread, but it is about nothing wrong with being proud to be white.  If the black man made even the slightest advances in mankind, we've been reminded of it.  The situation has become one that the perception of a white man is a savage with no IQ, yet with minimal numbers, no capacity to invent, and being the stupidest race on the face of God's green earth, they managed to subdue to more intelligent and numerically superior blacks, subjugate them, and become the world's superpower.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Sep 3, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > We look at people today and recent history and come to the conclusions we do about race.  It is common for races to be misidentified.
> ...



Denying the truth does nothing to disprove it.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Let me get this straight. You read all of that tripe in your link ... *and you believe it?*


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Sep 3, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



I read the article in the link and found it to be consistent with what I know from history.

The fact that Jesus is not a "Jew" is a point that can be biblically proven many times over.  A good example is the 8th chapter of John.  Let's check out a few verses starting in verse 33:

_33 They _(Jews)_ answered him, We be Abraham’s seed, and were never in bondage to any man: how sayest thou, Ye shall be made free? 34 Jesus answered them, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Whosoever committeth sin is the servant of sin. 35 And the servant abideth not in the house for ever: but the Son abideth ever. 36 If the Son therefore shall make you free, ye shall be free indeed. 37 I know that ye are Abraham’s seed; but ye seek to kill me, because my word hath no place in you. 38 I speak that which I have seen with my Father: and ye do that which ye have seen with your father. 39 They answered and said unto him, Abraham is our father. Jesus saith unto them, If ye were Abraham’s children, ye would do the works of Abraham. 40 But now ye seek to kill me, a man that hath told you the truth, which I have heard of God: this did not Abraham. 41 Ye do the deeds of your father.

Then said they to him, We be not born of fornication; we have one Father, even God. 42 Jesus said unto them, If God were your Father, ye would love me: for I proceeded forth and came from God; neither came I of myself, but he sent me. 43 Why do ye not understand my speech? even because ye cannot hear my word. 44 Ye are of your father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie, he speaketh of his own: for he is a liar, and the father of it.'
_
The Jews already outed themselves because they claimed to be of Abraham's seed but _"had never been in bondage to any man_" and that said they were not Israelites.  Israelites had been in bondage for over 400 years... the whole book of Exodus is about this time of bondage, yet these Jews trace their history all the way back to Abraham and were never in bondage to any man.

In verse 37 Jesus acknowledges that these people are of Abraham's seed, but he goes on to explain why he and they are two different people.  Jesus tells them that their are two different "_fathers_" involved here.  Although these people are of Abraham's seed, they have a different history than Jesus.  Jesus continues the discourse, telling these people that they are "_of their father the Devil_."

If you return to the Old Testament, you find that Judah intermarried with a Canaanite woman (Gen. 38 : 2.)  Such intermarriages were forbidden.  The offspring of Judah via the Canaanite were never biblical Israelites.  It was these people who are what we today call "Jews."

It's a very complicated story, but if you want to challenge the truth, then you should read this.  Many have tried to disprove the facts therein.  So far, nobody has succeeded:

The Two Seeds Of Genesis 3 15 By Charles Lee Mange : Kingdom Identity Books : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

_
_


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


I am happy for you.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 3, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe that white marker boards are definitely superior to black marker boards.
> ...


And break like they are made of plastic, cheap plastic.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


I thought I was the only one who noticed.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 3, 2019)

Jesus was Jewish.  He was a Rabbi, wore a Jewish prayer shawl, and taught in the Temple.  He was not a black man nor was the woman that birthed Him.
His  genealogy is in the Bible for a reason.  

White shaming works on stupids like Beto and Warren, who want your vote,  but the rest of us continue to be fine with our whiteness.  We love our flag which makes us patriots, we love are nation, so we are nationalists.   We reserve misguided supremacy  for particular groups like the KKK.  

Trying to shame  us  is a joke.  It is an impotent attempt to degrade 70% of this country, and is completely ineffective.   
We get our white butts up in the morning,  we remain white at work, and are white when we get back home.  
We never even ponder our whiteness...


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Sep 3, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> Jesus was Jewish.  He was a Rabbi, wore a Jewish prayer shawl, and taught in the Temple.  He was not a black man nor was the woman that birthed Him.
> His  genealogy is in the Bible for a reason.
> 
> White shaming works on stupids like Beto and Warren, who want your vote,  but the rest of us continue to be fine with our whiteness.  We love our flag which makes us patriots, we love are nation, so we are nationalists.   We reserve misguided supremacy  for particular groups like the KKK.
> ...



No, Jesus was not Jewish.  Nice try, but no cigar.

Jesus was Not A Jew

Trying to counter by claiming this has something to do with white supremacy or the KKK is dishonest and despicable.  Then again, what do you expect from a people Jesus himself referred to as a _"generation of vipers_?"

file:///C:/Users/admin/Downloads/Christ_Was_Not_A_Jew-Jacob_Elon_Conner-1936-178pgs-REL.sml.pdf


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 3, 2019)

Jesus was Jewish.  He was called Rabbi, He wore a Jewish Prayer robe, taught in the Jewish Temple, and called those not Jewish, Gentiles.   In Christ's time there were only two choices, Jew or Gentile.  Being a Jew, Jesus called the Gentiles, dogs.
You'll have to rewrite the Bible to get people to believe the opposite is true.

Just like you skewing words to fit your agenda.  *Nationalists* are all about their nations, not color.  Injecting race into that definition is dishonest and despicable.   e.g. Soldiers come in all colors.  They are willing to lay down their lives for their *nation*.  For their flag.  They are *patriotic*.   And those are *good* traits to have. 
You turning those words into bad things is ridiculous.  It's not working.  We proved that to you in 2016, and are about to prove it to you again in 2020.
You need some new shtick...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 3, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> No, Jesus was not Jewish.  Nice try, but no cigar.
> 
> Jesus was Not A Jew
> 
> ...



Lol, the Khazars did not exist in the time of Jesus Christ, whats more, the name 'Jew' comes from the name 'Judea'.

roflmao


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 3, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> Jesus was Jewish.  He was a Rabbi, wore a Jewish prayer shawl, and taught in the Temple.  He was not a black man nor was the woman that birthed Him.



I agree.

He was a semitic man of that time and area, consequently he would have looked like a modern Arab that works the fields, not some blue eyed Aryan blonde.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

Jesus was never anything other than a Jew. He certainly broke many Judaic rules but he was still a Jew.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> Jesus was Jewish.  He was called Rabbi, He wore a Jewish Prayer robe, taught in the Jewish Temple, and called those not Jewish, Gentiles.   In Christ's time there were only two choices, Jew or Gentile.  Being a Jew, Jesus called the Gentiles, dogs.
> You'll have to rewrite the Bible to get people to believe the opposite is true ....... .


It is ridiculous for anyone to deny it and I can only guess it's Evangelists (or maybe the KKK) who want to reconstruct history for their own agenda.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 3, 2019)

GLASNOST said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus was Jewish.  He was called Rabbi, He wore a Jewish Prayer robe, taught in the Jewish Temple, and called those not Jewish, Gentiles.   In Christ's time there were only two choices, Jew or Gentile.  Being a Jew, Jesus called the Gentiles, dogs.
> ...


I asked an evangelical preacher once why they use the Aryan Jesus in paintings and he said it was to allow people to more easily identify with someone who looks like them.

Then I pointed out that few people in his congregation were blonde blue eyed folks.

He said 'True, but it is what they are used to seeing.'


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 3, 2019)

He fulfilled the Jewish Law for His Jewish people:


> Matthew 5:17 “Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them".



He fulfilled the Law for the Jews and gave us but one law.  *Love our Father, and each other.*  If you have done that you have fulfilled the law:


> Galatians 5:14 For the entire law is fulfilled in keeping this one command: "Love your neighbor as yourself."


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I asked an evangelical preacher once why they use the Aryan Jesus in paintings and he said it was to allow people to more easily identify with someone who looks like them.
> 
> Then I pointed out that few people in his congregation were blonde blue eyed folks.
> 
> He said 'True, but it is what they are used to seeing.'


I figured as much. If you read parts of _what's-his-name's_ link it uses the portrayal of fair-skinned paintings of Jesus as its justification for him being "white"! Have they no sense of time-line logic?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Sep 3, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> Jesus was Jewish.  He was called Rabbi, He wore a Jewish Prayer robe, taught in the Jewish Temple, and called those not Jewish, Gentiles.   In Christ's time there were only two choices, Jew or Gentile.  Being a Jew, Jesus called the Gentiles, dogs.
> You'll have to rewrite the Bible to get people to believe the opposite is true.
> 
> Just like you skewing words to fit your agenda.  *Nationalists* are all about their nations, not color.  Injecting race into that definition is dishonest and despicable.   e.g. Soldiers come in all colors.  They are willing to lay down their lives for their *nation*.  For their flag.  They are *patriotic*.   And those are *good* traits to have.
> ...




No, Jesus was not Jewish. Nice try, but no cigar.

Jesus was Not A Jew

Trying to counter by claiming this has something to do with white nationalists is dishonest and despicable. Then again, what do you expect from a people Jesus himself referred to as a _"generation of vipers_?"

file:///C:/Users/admin/Downloads/Christ_Was_Not_A_Jew-Jacob_Elon_Conner-1936-178pgs-REL.sml.pdf

The Anglo

Jesus Christ Was Not Jewish


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Sep 3, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > No, Jesus was not Jewish.  Nice try, but no cigar.
> ...




Sorry, I can't fix stupid.  Will supply plenty of links from credible sources to prove the point.  Keep an eye out for relevant info.  Many words are used in the Bible to which the translators later said Jew

Jew by race
Jew by religion
Jew by geography


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> He fulfilled the Jewish Law for His Jewish people:


*No. He did not.* My advice to you is to read about Jesus from Jewish accounts. Apparently you are being fooled by the Christian revisionist indoctrinate.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

Any minute now some idiot is going to claim that Jesus was a Christian!


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 3, 2019)

Matthew 15:24 Then Jesus said, “I was not _sent_ except to the _lost sheep of the house of Israel_”.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

*FINALLY! The proof we've been waiting for!*


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> Matthew 15:24 Then Jesus said, “I was not _sent_ except to the _lost sheep of the house of Israel_”.


Ronald 24:7 Then Jesus said, _*"One Happy Meal and a cola without ice, if thou pleaseth!"*_


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 3, 2019)

And.... I win.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 3, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> And.... I win.


Ronald 24/overtime Then Jesus said, *"The Irish Ram doesn't have a snowball's chance in hell of winning."*


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 4, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> View attachment 277365


----------



## Flopper (Sep 6, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Racism by definition is a belief in racial superiority.  Racism does not require that you use that belief in either a negative or positive way.  If you believe in racial superiority, you are a racist even thou you have not acted on that belief in any way.

IMHO,  the answer to the question of a whether a person is a racist is not a yes or no decision but rather a yes and no decision.  Essential all people are racist to some degree.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 6, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> Jesus was Jewish.  He was called Rabbi, He wore a Jewish Prayer robe, taught in the Jewish Temple, and called those not Jewish, Gentiles.   In Christ's time there were only two choices, Jew or Gentile.  Being a Jew, Jesus called the Gentiles, dogs.
> You'll have to rewrite the Bible to get people to believe the opposite is true.
> 
> Just like you skewing words to fit your agenda.  *Nationalists* are all about their nations, not color.  Injecting race into that definition is dishonest and despicable.   e.g. Soldiers come in all colors.  They are willing to lay down their lives for their *nation*.  For their flag.  They are *patriotic*.   And those are *good* traits to have.
> ...


There are two definition of racism. One is the belief in racial superiority the other is acting on that belief in a prejudicial or discriminatory manner to bring disfavor or harm to the race.

For example, one can believe that Blacks today are inferior to Whites due to centuries of mistreatment and negative discriminatory practices requiring positive discriminatory practices in order to make the Black race more equal to the White race.  Also, one can believe that Blacks are innately inferior and nothing can done.  Both points of view are racist.  The first attempts to improve equality of the races.  The second supports continuing the inequality of races.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 6, 2019)

Flopper said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus was Jewish.  He was called Rabbi, He wore a Jewish Prayer robe, taught in the Jewish Temple, and called those not Jewish, Gentiles.   In Christ's time there were only two choices, Jew or Gentile.  Being a Jew, Jesus called the Gentiles, dogs.
> ...


Can it be that if a person feels Superior to another, yet it being based upon wealth, class, education, status, differences in character, and etc, otherwise without it being seen as this racial superiority accusation that is given ??  What if any of the above is considered the attribute, but one throws the race card at it even if it doesn't apply ??

The bottom line is that people separate themselves on many grounds, but the race card is so effective that it can be thrown without merit in many instances, and it's a problem.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 6, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Is the inferiority of Blacks you speak of innate, that is to say it's in the genes or is it due to many generations of a social environment, education, and demeaning treatment by Whites?  The answer to this question determines how Blacks are treated.

Conservatives tend to believe that lack achievement and criminal activity is an attribute of the race that can not be changed so providing education opportunities, job opportunities, and social welfare programs to help Blacks are unfair and a waste of money.  Liberals tend to believe the opposite. IMHO, the answer lies somewhere in between.  I suspect the resolution will not come for many generations until the mixing of the races provide a final solution.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 7, 2019)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


If you can't be an honest broker in your debate here, then there is no discussing such issues with you any longer. No one has suggested or stated that anyone is inferior to another based upon their race, but you had to attempt to imply such a thing in order to attack conservatives (your enemy), in this debate or thread. You sir are a dishonest broker, and a race baiter.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 7, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


The subject of this discussion is racism and racism is by definition is the belief in the superiority of one race over another.  With the exception of a handful of white supremacist, no one claims racial superiority.  It simply is not socially acceptable.  However, what you do hear are racist statements such as: Blacks should not be in White neighborhood because they will turn it in a ghetto.  Black men are shiftless and lazy.  Black women only want to have babies so they can collect welfare.  Yet people who say these things will vehemently claim they are not racist.  They are just stating facts but these are not facts.  All blacks, not even most, are shiftless and lazy or have babies to collect welfare. Blacks in white neighbor do not turn them into ghettos.   The purpose of these statements is not to state facts but rather to disparage an entire race based on the actions of only some members of the race.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 7, 2019)

Flopper said:


> The subject of this discussion is racism  .....


Yes.


Flopper said:


> ..... and racism is by definition is the belief in the superiority of one race over another.


No, it isn't.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 8, 2019)

Flopper said:


> Blacks should not be in White neighborhood because they will turn it in a ghetto.



But is the truth racist?  
Blacks have turned the *whole town* next to mine into a ghetto. Stores closed, banks moved.  Shots fired every night. Some hit their target, others hit 4 year olds. My bank moved but left an ATM there,  but thugs would stand beside it and as soon as the money started coming out they would steal it, and your car... so it was shut down.  The town is drug hub now.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 9, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks should not be in White neighborhood because they will turn it in a ghetto.
> ...


Correlation is not cause and effect.  The cause of the problem lies not in the color of the skin but social problems that grow out of poverty.  If you look at the demographics of black ghettos in America, you will see that they are not all black.  In fact many of them aren't even mostly black.  In American the typical black ghetto in the US today is mostly multiracial, with lot of Latinos, Whites, and a smattering of Asians and Middle Easterners.   With the racist attitudes of most White Americans, any poor neighborhood with a large percent of non-Whites, will be tagged as a black ghetto.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 9, 2019)

Flopper said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


The blame game is over.... You have a choice not to be a criminal element or a violent radical in society or either you choose to be these things (it's a free person's choice). 

Poverty is used as an excuse by some people to be bad, but that's all it is "just an excuse". We all were poor before we were ok, and we were on our way in life. Of course we were all bullied at some points in our lives, but either you used it as a strengthening of your character or you used it as an excuse.

Yes there are those born with the proverbial silver spoon, but they don't amount to the majority in numbers by no stretch of the imagination.

Being poor doesn't make one bad, but it definitely can be used as an excuse to be bad by anyone choosing to be bad people in life by way of the excuse, just like a drunk uses the excuse of alcohol made me do it. 

Character is what it's all about folks, and this bullcraping, race baiting, excuse making, dumb stuff must end.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 10, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


You're right being born in poverty does not make you bad but it makes it a lot harder to be good.  There are many stories of people rising out of poverty to accomplish great things.  Unfortunately, that's rare.  A child in a single parent home in a drug infested crime-ridden neighborhood is not likely to beat odds.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 10, 2019)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Bullcrap.... This flies in the face of every gain ever made by anyone who was not only in minimal amounts of poverty growing up, but it also takes away the gains of hundreds of thousands of American's throughout this nation who were in extreme poverty, but instead chose to get the heck out of that poverty by pulling themselves up by their own bootstraps.  Then they became role models to millions of other American's that said to themselves that we don't have to let this hold us down, and that yes we can do something about it. First and foremost becoming bad due to poverty is used as an excuse to be bad by way of the excuse. Nothing more, and nothing less. This ain't rocket science by no stretch of the imagination. Choices are made, and prices are paid.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 10, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Boys born into households in the bottom 10% of earners are 20 times more likely to be in prison by their early 30s than children born into the top 10%.  Kids whose families are in the bottom 15% are 5 times more likely serve time in prisons for drug offenses than those of medium income families.  There are similar statistics for teen pregnancy, high school drop outs, broken homes, addiction, and suicide. Just about every serious social problem has it's roots in poverty.

Poverty is not the direct cause of our social problems.  It just creates an and environment in which raising kids to be responsible members of the community is very difficult and at times impossible.  Parents who are raised in this environment are not likely to have the skills to do a decent job of raising their kids.  They tend to pass along to their kids the same hopelessness and despair they feel.  Their kids lack of self esteem and encouragement of parents dooms most them in school and they either become victims or the oppressors in the neighborhood. And so it goes generation after generation.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 11, 2019)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Absolute bullcrap.... Being a good person of good character is totally FREE. It cost nothing to sit by the oak tree all day, and to visit good friends, and to help others in need if they will allow it. The government has taken care of so many over the years, that how dare the people blame anyone in this country for their being bad in life. It's an excuse.

Poor senior adults live in poverty after living full lives of working and being good people, and they (the ones in poverty) have way to much time on their hands doing nothing but chilling out in retirement all day, but does this idle time turn them into criminals, thugs, radicals, extremist etc ??  Nope.

Babies and children are born innocent and good, and as they grow older they are exposed to many things, and then they make choices based upon their character and personalities that they have. Some will remain good no matter how bad things were be it either to them or around them, and then some will become bad or gravitate towards being bad because it appeals to them and their personalities or character created in life.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 12, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


What you don't seem to realize is character and personality is largely determined by age 7.  "As the twig is bent, so grows the tree".  Children raised in poverty in a crime ridden neighborhood by parents who see themselves as failures in life, unable to provide for their kids pass along their hopelessness to their kids.   The lesson they bring to their kids is that of failure.  Without self esteem and encouragement by parents, kids rarely succeed.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 13, 2019)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


There should be penalties for parents who fail at their responsibilities to their children.

Using their children by saying "hey I just ended up with a bad child, otherwise I guess she or he was just born that way". Bullcrap.

Maybe some sort of fines and penalties should go towards bad parenting ??? Maybe by prosecuting parents would it then send a valuable message down the line a ways. 

Putting Christianity back in our mainstream society would go along ways into restoring order in a society. The truth and people know it, but in an immoral desensitized society, uhhh I'm not so sure that people can go back anymore.


----------

